# GTG at Simplicityinsound, December 7, 2013



## papasin

I'm posting this per Bing's request. Bing and JOey have been quite busy, but have been wanting to do a GTG to follow-up since their grand opening and this date and time works for them.

*What:* Come join Bing, JOey and a few others for a relaxing day (I think Bing and JOey needs this more than the rest of us  ). Come check out their facility, especially for those that weren't able to make it for the open house, and check out some awesome builds and listen to some nice sounding cars. EVERYONE is invited.

*When:** Saturday, December 7th. From 10am to 4pm*

*Where: 
Simplicity In Sound
879 Ames Ave
Milpitas, CA 95035
*

Simplicityinsound is centrally located, within 10 mins from highway 880, 680 and 237. Here is both a map and an overhead satellite image with the lot in red.




















*Cost: * Free to attend. Might need to figure something out for food.

*Parking:* SiS doesn't have a huge lot, though everyone else is closed on Saturdays per the last event. Something like 20-25 cars in the lot can park and still leave a lane for people to come in and leave. Like last time, will likely reserve an area immediately around the garage door opening for customers and demo vehicles. However, Ames Ave, which is wide and not very busy, is for the most part, open to free street parking along its entire lengths. If you have a vehicle you are willing to let others demo, try to get here a little early so you can park in the main lot. If not, it would be appreciated if you parked along Ames Ave. to allow more cars that folks can demo.

*Contact*: If you have any questions, feel free to reply to this post and Bing/JOey can chime in or I'll do what I can to help.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo

should be epic......


----------



## rton20s

Thanks for working with Bing and Joey to get this scheduled. I'll do my best to make it up there.


----------



## shinjohn

Nice, glad a date settled out and we can do it at Bing and Joey's place. 
Count me in.


----------



## simplicityinsound

thanks Richard for posting this, we have just been swamped trying to get three big jobs done...one is leaving this week, and hope to get the rest done by end of the months, and then we can finally take a breath and work on some smaller projects. 

we will put up more details to this as time goes


----------



## Darth SQ

In for the fun.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## UNBROKEN

Can I park a truck and trailer along that street? I'll be trailering my truck up.


----------



## rton20s

Bing or Joey would probably be better to answer. But judging by their open house event, I would say yes.


----------



## Darth SQ

UNBROKEN said:


> Can I park a truck and trailer along that street? I'll be trailering my truck up.


I don't see why not.
It's a wide and fairly long street with little traffic.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Justin Zazzi

I'll be there too!

Thanks to Richard, JOey, Bing, and everyone else for making it happen.


----------



## cvjoint

in it


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

I'm gonna try to make this one. Guess it depends on insurance and if we can get a replacement car by then. Its been too long since I've been to one of these though.


----------



## [email protected]

UNBROKEN said:


> Can I park a truck and trailer along that street? I'll be trailering my truck up.


I don't see it being a problem, trucks park along the street quite often. The only traffic on saturday's is normally just people going to the humane society..


----------



## papasin

Let's try to get a list of screen names and their cars like the other gtg threads...

1. simplicityinsound - Subaru Legacy
2. [email protected] - Toyota Tundra
3. papasin - Civic SI sedan
4. rton20s - Scion XB
5. shinjohn - Honda Pilot
6. PPI-ART Collector - Suburban gonna make it? or Fit? or Odyssey?
7. UNBROKEN - Ram
8. Jazzi - Golf
9. cvjoint - S2000
10. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - Neon

Please feel free to correct things if I got something wrong 

EDIT: Please quote and append as folks join.


----------



## [email protected]

And, thanks Richard for helping out! I am SSOOOOOOooooo ready to be done with some of these projects and be able to knock out a bunch of little ones! 

Hopefully this weekend Bing can get the log up on the SL55 we are working on. It is turning out really nice..


----------



## [email protected]

Is there a Mrs. absent from that list??? I wanna hear the smart again! I gotta point out that pop to you! lol..


----------



## papasin

Jazzi said:


> I'll be there too!
> 
> Thanks to Richard, JOey, Bing, and everyone else for making it happen.





JOe[email protected] said:


> And, thanks Richard for helping out! I am SSOOOOOOooooo ready to be done with some of these projects and be able to knock out a bunch of little ones!
> 
> Hopefully this weekend Bing can get the log up on the SL55 we are working on. It is turning out really nice..


No problem guys, glad to help. UNBROKEN's coming all the way from SoCal, sounds like couple folks from central cal also looking to make it, Justin's coming from Chico, Bret's coming from the Sierra's somewhere, etc....should be really fun. I'll let the Mrs answer your question Joey...


----------



## [email protected]

What about the Magic bus? I would love to hear it! Also, I wonder if Gary can make it, I would like to hear his car again, and hang out with him some more!


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

papasin said:


> Let's try to get a list of screen names and their cars like the other gtg threads...
> 
> 1. simplicityinsound - Subaru Legacy
> 2. [email protected] - Toyota Tundra
> 3. papasin - Civic SI sedan
> 4. rton20s - Scion XB
> 5. shinjohn - Honda Pilot
> 6. PPI-ART Collector - Suburban gonna make it? or Fit? or Odyssey?
> 7. UNBROKEN - Ram
> 8. Jazzi - Golf
> 9. cvjoint - S2000
> 10. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - Unknown
> 
> Please feel free to correct things if I got something wrong
> 
> EDIT: Please quote and append as folks join.


I won't have something to demo this time. Neon is currently systemless, and camless. Wifes civic gave its life to save ours last monday, so its gone, and after today, I have the feeling were going to have to fight insurance for everything. Been driving my dads insight, but he'll likely need it before then. 

Hopefully, we'll have a new car by then. If not, I may have to get the engine in the neon back together and drive it up anyways.


----------



## Darth SQ

At the Phoenix GTGs, they always put together a demo cd......maybe?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## UNBROKEN

I'll be driving my crew cab Chevy up there if anyone wants to ride from SoCal. I'll be heading up Friday and coming back Sat after we're done.


----------



## UNBROKEN

And Mrs Papasin....I'll be proud to have you listen again and get your input this time. I think you'll be pleased with the changes.


----------



## papasin

[email protected] said:


> What about the Magic bus? I would love to hear it! Also, I wonder if Gary can make it, I would like to hear his car again, and hang out with him some more!


Don't you mean, what about the Master class winner, and that JT guy? lol

J/K. I've sent PMs and I imagine they'll come on here.


----------



## papasin

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> I won't have something to demo this time. Neon is currently systemless, and camless. Wifes civic gave its life to save ours last monday, so its gone, and after today, I have the feeling were going to have to fight insurance for everything. Been driving my dads insight, but he'll likely need it before then.
> 
> Hopefully, we'll have a new car by then. If not, I may have to get the engine in the neon back together and drive it up anyways.


Yeah, I saw in your sound deadening thread. Glad you and the family are ok. Hope to never have that happen, but good to know how well the 8th gen Civics protect the occupants. Wish you the best in getting things back to normal.


----------



## papasin

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> At the Phoenix GTGs, they always put together a demo cd......maybe?
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Are you volunteering Bret? :laugh:


----------



## simplicityinsound

my car will be flossing its OEM rear speakers, with a set of Elates in the front door hooked to...thin air


----------



## MrsPapasin

[email protected] said:


> Is there a Mrs. absent from that list??? I wanna hear the smart again! I gotta point out that pop to you! lol..


The Mrs. will stop by, but the Smart may not. Smart is going down soon for some more JT love in phase 2. JT might still be looking for the pop at that time. lol :laugh:


----------



## UNBROKEN

I have to get with JT this week for a lite project of my own if he has time.


----------



## MrsPapasin

UNBROKEN said:


> And Mrs Papasin....I'll be proud to have you listen again and get your input this time. I think you'll be pleased with the changes.


Yes!!! I am looking forward to hearing your awesome truck with the awesome tune!


----------



## papasin

UNBROKEN said:


> I have to get with JT this week for a lite project of my own if he has time.


Hopefully, he's on his way back. I know he's accomplished his main goal at SEMA...an updated Facebook cover photo! lol :laugh:


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

papasin said:


> Yeah, I saw in your sound deadening thread. Glad you and the family are ok. Hope to never have that happen, but good to know how well the 8th gen Civics protect the occupants. Wish you the best in getting things back to normal.


It did a really good job. My sister in law's ear it still a little messed up from the window exploding next to it, but that's the only lingering effect. Aside from the rediculousness of dealing with the insurance company.


----------



## UNBROKEN

papasin said:


> Hopefully, he's on his way back. I know he's accomplished his main goal at SEMA...an updated Facebook cover photo! lol :laugh:


That's where I am this week too. It's a madhouse out here. I think I'm gonna skip Friday and head home early...I'm sick of walking.


----------



## Golden Ear

Count my F250 in!


----------



## papasin

Let's try to get a list of screen names and their cars like the other gtg threads...

1. simplicityinsound - Subaru Legacy
2. [email protected] - Toyota Tundra
3. papasin - Civic SI sedan
4. rton20s - Scion XB
5. shinjohn - Honda Pilot
6. PPI-ART Collector - Suburban gonna make it? or Fit? or Odyssey?
7. UNBROKEN - Ram
8. Jazzi - Golf
9. cvjoint - S2000
10. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - Unknown
11. Golden Ear - F250

Please feel free to correct things if I got something wrong 

EDIT: Please quote and append as folks join.


----------



## Golden Ear

Man you're fast! I was just about to edit my post and copy the list with my name at the bottom.


----------



## papasin

Golden Ear said:


> Man you're fast! I was just about to edit my post and copy the list with my name at the bottom.


1 free one. Next ones I charge.


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan

1. simplicityinsound - Subaru Legacy
2. [email protected] - Toyota Tundra
3. papasin - Civic SI sedan
4. rton20s - Scion XB
5. shinjohn - Honda Pilot
6. PPI-ART Collector - Suburban gonna make it? or Fit? or Odyssey?
7. UNBROKEN - Ram
8. Jazzi - Golf
9. cvjoint - S2000
10. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - Unknown
11. Golden Ear - F250
12. ECLIPSEsqfan - '91 Toyota Celica AllTrac

Very much looking forward to it! Thank you for the PM Papasin.
Brett, if you do make a CD for the gtg I would gladly throw in a couple bucks for your trouble.


----------



## teldzc1

1. simplicityinsound - Subaru Legacy
2. [email protected] - Toyota Tundra
3. papasin - Civic SI sedan
4. rton20s - Scion XB
5. shinjohn - Honda Pilot
6. PPI-ART Collector - Suburban gonna make it? or Fit? or Odyssey?
7. UNBROKEN - Ram
8. Jazzi - Golf
9. cvjoint - S2000
10. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - Unknown
11. Golden Ear - F250
12. ECLIPSEsqfan - '91 Toyota Celica AllTrac
13. teldzc1 - 07 Accord Coupe

My car isn't great but would love to meet everyone. 

David


----------



## papasin

teldzc1 said:


> My car isn't great but would love to meet everyone.


Would love to meet another local and glad you can make it! As I indicated in the OP, everyone is invited, and come even if you don't have a car to demo. Just hang out, and have a good time. Anyone needs help with their install? Then you're coming to the right place!


----------



## Darth SQ

papasin said:


> Are you volunteering Bret? :laugh:


I was thinking that limited edition sq cd I've been trying to obtain for two decades that was made by Alpine for the Car Audio Nationals in 1987.
I finally found it just last month.
It was the benchmark and what most of us tuned with back in the day.


Official Alpine Reference Disc Car Audio Nationals II - Various Artists | Songs, Reviews, Credits, Awards | AllMusic


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rton20s

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> I'm gonna try to make this one. Guess it depends on insurance and if we can get a replacement car by then. Its been too long since I've been to one of these though.


Chris, if I can make it and I'm rolling solo, you are more than welcome to ride up with me. Who knows if I'll actually have anything installed yet. 



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I was thinking that limited edition sq cd I've been trying to obtain for two decades that was made by Alpine for the Car Audio Nationals in 1987.
> I finally found it just last month.
> It was the benchmark and what most of us tuned with back in the day.
> 
> 
> Official Alpine Reference Disc Car Audio Nationals II - Various Artists | Songs, Reviews, Credits, Awards | AllMusic


Bret, I'd be willing to kick in a few bucks as well for a copy of whatever CD is chosen as the official demo disc of the SIS GTG. Just let us know how much.


----------



## papasin

rton20s said:


> Chris, if I can make it and I'm rolling solo, you are more than welcome to ride up with me. Who knows if I'll actually have anything installed yet.


You can make it a Scion pool and see if Hoptologist wants to come up as well...seeing you all keep asking about the C12XLs lol


----------



## rton20s

papasin said:


> You can make it a Scion pool and see if Hoptologist wants to come up as well...seeing you all keep asking about the C12XLs lol


I've already PM'd him.


----------



## papasin

rton20s said:


> I've already PM'd him.


Lol. While you're at it, maybe check with rdac33 as well (he subscribed on the other thread and also listed as Fresno).


----------



## Darth SQ

papasin said:


> Lol. While you're at it, maybe check with rdac33 as well (he subscribed on the other thread and also listed as Fresno).


I'd like to take this moment and make an announcement congratulating Bing and Joey on their outstanding choice for their Events Coordinator position. 
Without a doubt Richard Papasin will be an exceptional asset to the SIS staff.
Too bad it doesn't pay anything. :shrug:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I'd like to take this moment and make an announcement congratulating Bing and Joey on their outstanding choice for their Events Coordinator position.
> Without a doubt Richard Papasin will be an exceptional asset to the SIS staff.
> Too bad it doesn't pay anything. :shrug:
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Thanks, uh, I think. 

I thought we do these things for fun.


----------



## [email protected]

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I'd like to take this moment and make an announcement congratulating Bing and Joey on their outstanding choice for their Events Coordinator position.
> Without a doubt Richard Papasin will be an exceptional asset to the SIS staff.
> Too bad it doesn't pay anything. :shrug:
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR



Wow, ok, I will tear up the check. I didn't realize his level of excellence came for free!! AWESOME!!!


----------



## copter

I'll bring the Camaro down with its 50 pounds of gear in a 5 pound tire well :laugh:




PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I was thinking that limited edition sq cd I've been trying to obtain for two decades that was made by Alpine for the Car Audio Nationals in 1987.
> I finally found it just last month.
> It was the benchmark and what most of us tuned with back in the day.
> 
> 
> Official Alpine Reference Disc Car Audio Nationals II - Various Artists | Songs, Reviews, Credits, Awards | AllMusic
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I'd be up for burning a bunch of these since I have an original copy as well. I also have Alpine Speed of Sound & IASCA CD#2 if anyone is interested.

Jeff


----------



## papasin

[email protected] said:


> Wow, ok, I will tear up the check. I didn't realize his level of excellence came for free!! AWESOME!!!


Lol. We can discuss payment at the meet. I have some other things you may consider and be interested in helping with. 

Seriously though, really happy to do what I can to help and get everyone involved. I see some of the gtg's held in the other coast, and theirs is (uh, well), far bigger...so we can't let the west coast look bad. That other Civic guy has a gigantic one for example this weekend, and he has door prizes from vendors.


----------



## papasin

This one is on JOey's tab lol...

1. simplicityinsound - Subaru Legacy
2. [email protected] - Toyota Tundra
3. papasin - Civic SI sedan
4. rton20s - Scion XB
5. shinjohn - Honda Pilot
6. PPI-ART Collector - Suburban gonna make it? or Fit? or Odyssey?
7. UNBROKEN - Ram
8. Jazzi - Golf
9. cvjoint - S2000
10. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - Unknown
11. Golden Ear - F250
12. ECLIPSEsqfan - '91 Toyota Celica AllTrac
13. teldzc1 - 07 Accord Coupe
14. copter - Camaro


----------



## Darth SQ

copter said:


> I'll bring the Camaro down with its 50 pounds of gear in a 5 pound tire well :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be up for burning a bunch of these since I have an original copy as well. I also have Alpine Speed of Sound & IASCA CD#2 if anyone is interested.
> 
> Jeff


I'd be interested in both those.
Cool!


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

So can I go ahead and assume the Alpine reference cd I just obtained can be the official cd for this gtg?
I have plans on introducing other sq cds from the way-back machine for future gtgs as well. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Golden Ear

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> So can I go ahead and assume the Alpine reference cd I just obtained can be the official cd for this gtg?
> I have plans on introducing other sq cds from the way-back machine for future gtgs as well.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I'm cool with that. If you'd like a contribution for it I'm good with that too I'm always up for some reference material to test my system with. 

Richard, looks like Bret owes you a check:laugh:


----------



## [email protected]

I have quite a few of the old IASCA discs, a bunch of the sheffield discs, a bunch of mapleshade, etc as well.. 

I also have a stack of blank CD's and a bunch of FLAC files.. so....... 

I would be fine with ramping up the trade machine if others were interested...


----------



## [email protected]

Dustin, what is left on your scion? Do we need to make this a working gtg?


----------



## papasin

^ I thought you guys needed a break, and here you are talking about work. I guess we know who's the workaholic!  Interesting idea though. 

I've sent out a couple more invites, and let those folks come in here and indicate if they can make it. I'd be curious to see who actually makes it to the gtg would have traveled the longest distance. 

Perhaps also suggest posting the event on the SiS FB page.

The Papasin's also have a couple additional ideas in the works to attract more folks. Will explain when we get things more flushed out, so stay tuned...


----------



## copter

papasin said:


> The Papasin's also have a couple additional ideas in the works to attract more folks. Will explain when we get things more flushed out, so stay tuned...


SMART cookies??


----------



## Darth SQ

Strippers?


















































Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo

So I am going to hi-jack this event.........

We have done at least two events during the Holidays for Toys for Tots. Unfortunately, this year with my growing family it is impossilbe. However, I would like to keep up with this so if SIS doesn't mind and if all those attending wouldn't mind I would like to get some toys for tot drop boxes together for the event. What do you guys think?


----------



## [email protected]

Team Bassick - Kimo said:


> So I am going to hi-jack this event.........
> 
> We have done at least two events during the Holidays for Toys for Tots. Unfortunately, this year with my growing family it is impossilbe. However, I would like to keep up with this so if SIS doesn't mind and if all those attending wouldn't mind I would like to get some toys for tot drop boxes together for the event. What do you guys think?


Kimo, I think that is a great idea. I would love for the event to serve a greater purpose then us just standing around talking and listening to cars!!!!

Let us know what we can do. I would be happy to promote that on our facebook page as well....

I wonder if this is something we could get some manufacturers involved in. Like bring a toy and get entered into a drawing to win some prizes?


----------



## rton20s

[email protected] said:


> Dustin, what is left on your scion? Do we need to make this a working gtg?


Um... everything.  Seems like my Friday afternoons are filled with ice cream deliveries and errands, and my weekends always end up packed with other stuff. 

Really though, swap out my fuse block, run a second 4 gauge, determine ground location, run speaker wire, install door baffles, install components in doors/dash, install amps and subwoofer into enclosure, install enclosure into car, connect all wiring, order deadener, deaden car, tune, beauty panels to hide enclosure, enjoy. 

So... not much. 



Team Bassick - Kimo said:


> So I am going to hi-jack this event.........
> 
> We have done at least two events during the Holidays for Toys for Tots. Unfortunately, this year with my growing family it is impossilbe. However, I would like to keep up with this so if SIS doesn't mind and if all those attending wouldn't mind I would like to get some toys for tot drop boxes together for the event. What do you guys think?


If I make it up, I'll make sure to bring a toy. Any toy for any age right? So long as it is new? 



[email protected] said:


> Kimo, I think that is a great idea. I would love for the event to serve a greater purpose then us just standing around talking and listening to cars!!!!
> 
> Let us know what we can do. I would be happy to promote that on our facebook page as well....
> 
> I wonder if this is something we could get some manufacturers involved in. Like bring a toy and get entered into a drawing to win some prizes?


Illusion Audio Carbon C12XL!!! You'll get half the DIYMA members on the West Coast showing up.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo

OK I will definately get to work on getting this to be a TOYS FOR TOTS event. 

So Awesome......


----------



## Darth SQ

I just sent Bluenote (Thomas) an invite to the gtg.
I'll hit up Rugdnit next. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## UNBROKEN

Looks like a good turnout so far. This should be fun.


----------



## Golden Ear

Team Bassick - Kimo said:


> So I am going to hi-jack this event.........
> 
> We have done at least two events during the Holidays for Toys for Tots. Unfortunately, this year with my growing family it is impossilbe. However, I would like to keep up with this so if SIS doesn't mind and if all those attending wouldn't mind I would like to get some toys for tot drop boxes together for the event. What do you guys think?


I love it! As a father of 3 myself I'd be more than up for this. I was one of those tots that received a toy when I was a kid so bring it on. Thanks Kimo!


----------



## Golden Ear

[email protected] said:


> I wonder if this is something we could get some manufacturers involved in. Like bring a toy and get entered into a drawing to win some prizes?


Yeah, an illusion audio carbon 12xl would get people to bring multiple toys for multiple raffle tickets! Even tho I hate raffles cuz I never win I'd still bring a bag like Santa's to try to win


----------



## [email protected]

I am working on getting some prizes to raffle off via tickets for Toys for Tots. I will keep you guys posted! 

And, I need to post this upfront. Copter, you are not allowed to use your powers to make sure that YOU would be the only person that could make it to the shop for the raffle!
hahahhahaaaa........ "We have multiple bogies headed down Milpitas BLVD, I need spike strips STAT!" lol..


----------



## copter

[email protected] said:


> And, I need to post this upfront. Copter, you are not allowed to use your powers to make sure that YOU would be the only person that could make it to the shop for the raffle!
> hahahhahaaaa........ "We have multiple bogies headed down Milpitas BLVD, I need spike strips STAT!" lol..


DON'T HATE!! I'll just fly in and block the entrance to the shop 

I've got the Orlando GTG CD/tuning power point coming from Neil_J and I'll include that as well.


----------



## cvjoint

I got my reference disk ready


----------



## jtaudioacc

cvjoint said:


> I got my reference disk ready


cvjoint sighting! lol

what's that disc, i don't have a disc 3. it have some multi channel stuff on it or something?


----------



## papasin

jtaudioacc said:


> cvjoint sighting! lol
> 
> what's that disc, i don't have a disc 3. it have some multi channel stuff on it or something?


I don't have that one either...you have to buy it.

Dayton Audio OMDVD Test DVD for OmniMic V2 System Ver 1 390-793


----------



## MrsPapasin

I'm bringing Christmas music.  Mr. Papasin and I had the pleasure of testing this soundtrack out on his car today. 










Amazon.com: Have a Very Bass Christmas: Music

Be sure to check it out in his car. It's amazingly fun fun fun!


----------



## papasin

^ and can get VERY loud. JOey, I think you'll like it .


----------



## cvjoint

jtaudioacc said:


> cvjoint sighting! lol
> 
> what's that disc, i don't have a disc 3. it have some multi channel stuff on it or something?


I hope it's just Bill on it and he whispers sweet nothings


----------



## shinjohn

cvjoint said:


> I got my reference disk ready


Oh dang. I need to order one of those!

Hey George, you gonna drive up for this meet?

And FYI to all, I emailed a bunch of the OGs to see how many of them can come, looks like we may actually see a few of them come out!

Lookin' forward to it guys!


----------



## cvjoint

I'm a local now. So cal kicked me out. Couldnt renew my dorm lease, they said 8 years is the limit, go bump somewhere else.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo

MrsPapasin said:


> I'm bringing Christmas music.  Mr. Papasin and I had the pleasure of testing this soundtrack out on his car today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Have a Very Bass Christmas: Music
> 
> Be sure to check it out in his car. It's amazingly fun fun fun!


Man talk about a throwback, I use to bump that back in like 1996/1997 on my pioneer pull out cassette player. LOL.


----------



## [email protected]

I have my super rep working with our vendors to get together some items for the raffle. 

I hope we can get some good stuff for you guys. I have an idea for an interesting twist too, if time allows...


----------



## [email protected]

MrsPapasin said:


> I'm bringing Christmas music.  Mr. Papasin and I had the pleasure of testing this soundtrack out on his car today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Have a Very Bass Christmas: Music
> 
> Be sure to check it out in his car. It's amazingly fun fun fun!



Had to pull out my bass cd wallet for this pic! I DEFINITELY wanna hear Track 4 in the civic!!!


----------



## rton20s

Joey, did you guys get a freezer yet?


----------



## MrsPapasin

Team Bassick - Kimo said:


> Man talk about a throwback, I use to bump that back in like 1996/1997 on my pioneer pull out cassette player. LOL.


Hie hie hie yeah I know it's ancient music, but it is fun listening to it in Richard's car. 



[email protected] said:


> Had to pull out my bass cd wallet for this pic! I DEFINITELY wanna hear Track 4 in the civic!!!


Yay! Rudolph Medley that's my favorite too.


----------



## [email protected]

rton20s said:


> Joey, did you guys get a freezer yet?


**sigh** no...


----------



## rton20s

[email protected] said:


> **sigh** no...


I can still pack an ice chest. Plastic 1/2 gallon and gallon containers work better than the paper quarts if the ice melts. 

Any ice cream flavor requests? (That goes out to all attendees.)


----------



## [email protected]

My mom use to make homemade peppermint ice cream during the holiday season (bought candy canes and broke them into little pieces and added a little peppermint flavor to the ice cream as well). That might be festive?


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo

Freezer?


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

^ that sounds interesting. Mint chip is always good to.


----------



## Darth SQ

rton20s said:


> I can still pack an ice chest. Plastic 1/2 gallon and gallon containers work better than the paper quarts if the ice melts.
> 
> Any ice cream flavor requests? (That goes out to all attendees.)


French Vanilla with fresh peaches...:thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## james2266

SiS is doing a get together? Any interest in getting another one going for the first couple weeks of March? I know it is a ways off. Our original plans were to fly down to Florida for the 1st 2 weeks of March hoping for SBN. Well, looking at our finances and really thinking about things both myself and the wife, we have decided that driving down to Cali makes more sense now. I am going to be bringing down the Lexus for this trip and my hopes are to get to hear the best that Cali has to offer. I have been told it is impressive. I also really want to shake the hand of this Joey fellow who was instrumental in my sub box build. I am hoping to get some feedback on my setup as well. I think I will learn more this way to. Anyways, figured I would post my intentions for March here and see what kind of response I get.


----------



## rton20s

If you aren't opposed to chocolate and mint, I might have her go ahead with dark chocolate mint. One of my favorites. Ghirardelli dark chocolate with peppermint. I can probably do a second flavor. Plus, I won't have to hand cut all of the chips for mint chip! 

Bret, she does a killer Vanilla Bean, but no French Vanilla. And peaches are out of season.


----------



## rton20s

Team Bassick - Kimo said:


> Freezer?


What? You haven't seen guys freezing their amps before SPL runs?


----------



## Darth SQ

rton20s said:


> If you aren't opposed to chocolate and mint, I might have her go ahead with dark chocolate mint. One of my favorites. Ghirardelli dark chocolate with peppermint. I can probably do a second flavor. Plus, I won't have to hand cut all of the chips for mint chip!
> 
> Bret, she does a killer Vanilla Bean, but no French Vanilla. And peaches are out of season.


Vanilla bean would be great.
Plenty of peaches up here at all the orchard farms in Apple HIll. 
Speaking of apples, I used to make a French vanilla ice cream and right at the end I'd break up a couple of slices of apple pie into it just before the freeze point was achieved......yummy!
Now you all know why I'm so f'n fat.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

Actually, you're the expert and get to play around with flavors so you know what's awesome.


Surprise us.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Justin Zazzi

Since you are being awesome enough to bring ice cream, I feel a bit selfish even making a request. But since you asked, I'll just make a small one. Please no marshmallows.


----------



## rton20s

Ha! No problem. I'm not a big marshmallow fan myself. Though her Rocky Road and S'mores flavors are usually a big hit.


----------



## Golden Ear

Strawberry, mint chip, cookies & cream, cherry, and anything with coconut would be great! Thank you!


----------



## Golden Ear

rton20s said:


> Ha! No problem. I'm not a big marshmallow fan myself. Though her Rocky Road and S'mores flavors are usually a big hit.


I only like marshmallows when they're melted like in s'mores. Otherwise no thanks


----------



## jtaudioacc

[email protected] said:


> I have my super rep working with our vendors to get together some items for the raffle.
> 
> I hope we can get some good stuff for you guys. I have an idea for an interesting twist too, if time allows...



radio toss?!?


----------



## jtaudioacc

MrsPapasin said:


> I'm bringing Christmas music.  Mr. Papasin and I had the pleasure of testing this soundtrack out on his car today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Have a Very Bass Christmas: Music
> 
> Be sure to check it out in his car. It's amazingly fun fun fun!


cvjoint loved the jbl bass heads at our so cal get togethers. make sure he feels welcome up there. lol


----------



## rton20s

jtaudioacc said:


> radio toss?!?


I was thinking Smart car toss.


----------



## simplicityinsound

just sent out the mailing list and posted to our FB...should be a fun day for all


----------



## Darth SQ

You guys do know that 12/7 is the PAC 12 playoff game right?
And if ASU beats UCLA next weekend, they get to remain #1 in the PAC 12 South and go up against what appears to be Oregon from the PAC12 North after USC beat Stanford last night knocking Stanford out of 1st.

GOT CABLE?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## simplicityinsound

i am sure we can stream it haha.

so is the offer to have someone come with a grill still valid? i remember someone said that on the original socal thread. Dustin?


----------



## james2266

I SSSOOOOO wish I could make this one. Any chance of a repeat next March? I am travelling over 3000 miles on this trip and might just have something to offer up for appraisal. I am sure it isn't a comparison for your guys' awesome builds but I am curious to hear as much as I can and hopefully learn alot more in the process.


----------



## BuickGN

I might go, I sure wish I had seen this sooner. If I can get my second internally failing Nitto NT05 replaced and have the funds to make it, I'll be there. Anyone from SoCal/Central Cal want to caravan or carpool?


----------



## BuickGN

james2266 said:


> I SSSOOOOO wish I could make this one. Any chance of a repeat next March? I am travelling over 3000 miles on this trip and might just have something to offer up for appraisal. I am sure it isn't a comparison for your guys' awesome builds but I am curious to hear as much as I can and hopefully learn alot more in the process.


March would be perfect for me. The weather should be nice and I'll have time to recover from the holidays.


----------



## james2266

BuickGN said:


> March would be perfect for me. The weather should be nice and I'll have time to recover from the holidays.


Well, if that doesn't happen, I will find you in my journey's and we can exchange listens; sound good? You are on my list of people I would like to meet up with. I am just hoping to get a bunch of the guys on that list to meet up in one area (or a couple areas) so I am not driving all over the SW US trying to find sweet car audio setups to listen to.


----------



## UNBROKEN

BuickGN said:


> I might go, I sure wish I had seen this sooner. If I can get my second internally failing Nitto NT05 replaced and have the funds to make it, I'll be there. Anyone from SoCal/Central Cal want to caravan or carpool?


I'll be heading up from Hermosa Bch on the 6th. Planning to stay overnight then come back after we're done for the day.


----------



## rton20s

BuickGN said:


> I might go, I sure wish I had seen this sooner. If I can get my second internally failing Nitto NT05 replaced and have the funds to make it, I'll be there. Anyone from SoCal/Central Cal want to caravan or carpool?


I'm up for the carpool/caravan. Kind of funny that we'll drive all the way up to Milpitas to finally hear your car. 

Bing, I wasn't planning on bringing a grill, just the ice cream. The grill I have isn't exact portable.


----------



## simplicityinsound

rton20s said:


> I'm up for the carpool/caravan. Kind of funny that we'll drive all the way up to Milpitas to finally hear your car.
> 
> Bing, I wasn't planning on bringing a grill, just the ice cream. The grill I have isn't exact portable.


I know..was it u that was saying someone from midcal was wanting a gtg and offered to grill and suggested it be held at our shop?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rton20s

If have to back through the SoCal GTG thread to see.


----------



## Darth SQ

BuickGN said:


> I might go, I sure wish I had seen this sooner. If I can get my second internally failing Nitto NT05 replaced and have the funds to make it, I'll be there. Anyone from SoCal/Central Cal want to caravan or carpool?


'Bout damn time. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

Guess like we need an updated attendance list.
You're newly hired Events Coordinator is slacking Bing. :rollseyes:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Guess like we need an updated attendance list.
> You're newly hired Events Coordinator is slacking Bing. :rollseyes:
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Not sure what you mean...I haven't seen anyone new "confirm" rolleseyes: right back).


----------



## Golden Ear

I can bring a grill. Charcoal Webber ok with everyone?


----------



## rton20s

Golden Ear said:


> I can bring a grill. Charcoal Webber ok with everyone?


Beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan

simplicityinsound said:


> I know..was it u that was saying someone from midcal was wanting a gtg and offered to grill and suggested it be held at our shop?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


Hey Bing,
I started the thread asking if there were any get togethers in NorCal coming up and someone (sorry I forget specifically who) said they would point you to the thread as there was previous talk about an SiS meet.

Pretty sure I didn't offer up a grill though. I don't own one. 

- Mario


----------



## ean611

I'll probably show up for this with my BRZ.


----------



## KarateDoc

I may show up after I finish teaching class.


----------



## simplicityinsound

how does everyone feel about doing this like the do socal, pot luck style? we can start a separate list on the first post about who is bringing what. as far as grill, let me talk to Joey, for a while we were talking about having a lil grille for the shop for when sometimes we are too busy to go out or go home to eat.


----------



## Golden Ear

rton20s said:


> Beggars can't be choosers.


Ain't that the truth!:laugh:


----------



## BigRed

simplicityinsound said:


> how does everyone feel about doing this like the do socal, pot luck style? we can start a separate list on the first post about who is bringing what. as far as grill, let me talk to Joey, for a while we were talking about having a lil grille for the shop for when sometimes we are too busy to go out or go home to eat.


I vote we have SIS pay for everything. You can write off on your "business" Bing!! Lol!

Don't be so cheap man!


----------



## Darth SQ

BigRed said:


> I vote we have SIS pay for everything. You can write off on your "business" Bing!! Lol!
> 
> Don't be so cheap man!


Doesn't work that way anymore.....
I can barely write off gifts to clients and even that's so small that it's not worth the paperwork.
I truly miss the '80s.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rton20s

You can put me down on the list for the ice cream as well as some bowls and spoons. If we get closer and other items are needed, I might be able to contribute some more.


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan

I may not be able to make it so please mark me down in the list as a maybe. Car sprung a massive coolant leak about an hour ago and is not drivable. Will try to get it sorted asap and back on the road.


----------



## Golden Ear

ECLIPSEsqfan said:


> I may not be able to make it so please mark me down in the list as a maybe. Car sprung a massive coolant leak about an hour ago and is not drivable. Will try to get it sorted asap and back on the road.


That sucks bro. I hope you get it sorted and can make it.

Bing, let me know if you gonna need that grill or not. I'll prolly be there around 1 so take that into consideration.


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan

Thanks man. I plan to get under the car tomorrow and see if I can find the source of the leak without having to tear half the engine bay apart. lol...sigh.


----------



## simplicityinsound

Golden Ear said:


> That sucks bro. I hope you get it sorted and can make it.
> 
> Bing, let me know if you gonna need that grill or not. I'll prolly be there around 1 so take that into consideration.


i think we will be okay, no worries Dom. I do have a grille i can bring if need be i guess, its kinda dirty if joey doesnt mind getting some soot in his truck bed lol


----------



## simplicityinsound

ECLIPSEsqfan said:


> Thanks man. I plan to get under the car tomorrow and see if I can find the source of the leak without having to tear half the engine bay apart. lol...sigh.


be sad if you cant make it man...is it the only car you got? i wonder if anyone else is coming from up there...


----------



## Golden Ear

simplicityinsound said:


> i think we will be okay, no worries Dom. I do have a grille i can bring if need be i guess, its kinda dirty if joey doesnt mind getting some soot in his truck bed lol


He better not, that's what trucks are for. Lol


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan

simplicityinsound said:


> be sad if you cant make it man...is it the only car you got? i wonder if anyone else is coming from up there...


Yeah it's our only car. I should be able to get under it tomorrow to see what happened. Should either be a freeze plug or a coolant hose that runs along the back side of the engine/transmission area. I'm seriously hoping it's the hose. :worried:


----------



## cvjoint

BigRed said:


> I vote we have SIS pay for everything. You can write off on your "business" Bing!! Lol!
> 
> Don't be so cheap man!


Pssssst, these guys don't know that the potluck was a fake, we only had No. Cal. guys bring food. 



 JK 
Jim actually did pay for us at least once. I remember he brought a whole crew to make us tacos. epper:


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Lol^ I can't bring as much as I used to this time.


I'll bring something, maybe home made buttermilk biscuits. I don't cook, I bbq or bake soooo......


----------



## teldzc1

Anyone doing some pre meet tuning or install? Could use some help. Thanks!


----------



## Justin Zazzi

I'll be in town on Friday evening and I'm happy to help!

I'm also pretty sure I wont be the only one around the day before.


----------



## papasin

Jazzi said:


> I'll be in town on Friday evening and I'm happy to help!
> 
> I'm also pretty sure I wont be the only one around the day before.


Lol. If this is a hint for me, I actually don't know my schedule yet. There is a chance I will be out of town Friday coming back that evening...but you have my number .


----------



## rton20s

Well... I'm officially a maybe. I ended up being a finalist with a local radio station for free tickets + hotel to go to "Almost Acoustic Christmas." 

If I don't win, I'll be at the GTG. If I do win, I'll probably have to pass on this one.


----------



## teldzc1

Jazzi said:


> I'll be in town on Friday evening and I'm happy to help!
> 
> I'm also pretty sure I wont be the only one around the day before.


Thanks! I'll shoot over a PM later.


----------



## Golden Ear

rton20s said:


> Well... I'm officially a maybe. I ended up being a finalist with a local radio station for free tickets + hotel to go to "Almost Acoustic Christmas."
> 
> If I don't win, I'll be at the GTG. If I do win, I'll probably have to pass on this one.


Looks like a win-win for ya Dustin! Lol


----------



## rton20s

Golden Ear said:


> Looks like a win-win for ya Dustin! Lol


I think so. I actually made the "winning" call on Monday while on my drive back from PG.


----------



## Golden Ear

rton20s said:


> I think so. I actually made the "winning" call on Monday while on my drive back from PG.


See bro, PG is good luck. Come back soon!


----------



## UNBROKEN

If anyone has the Focal discs and can burn them onto CD's for me I'd be happy to pay for the trouble.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Ill check tomorrow. I had them at one point, but I'm not sure if I lost them when my computer died.


----------



## jtaudioacc

UNBROKEN said:


> If anyone has the Focal discs and can burn them onto CD's for me I'd be happy to pay for the trouble.


i coulda given you those.


----------



## UNBROKEN

Don't tease me...I got nothing to do tomorrow and I know where you live. lol


----------



## papasin

UNBROKEN said:


> Don't tease me...I got nothing to do tomorrow and I know where you live. lol


If you do swing by to JT's, since you were wondering what he's doing to the Smart, the Mrs. has given permission to share the goal for Phase 2. 










Please report back on the progress.


----------



## UNBROKEN

Well I may go now and just call it a recon mission.


----------



## Justin Zazzi

papasin said:


> If you do swing by to JT's, since you were wondering what he's doing to the Smart, the Mrs. has given permission to share the goal for Phase 2.
> 
> Please report back on the progress.


The Smartcar has a phase 2? If the sky is the limit, Mrs. Papasin must be aiming for Mars


----------



## papasin

Jazzi said:


> The Smartcar has a phase 2? If the sky is the limit, Mrs. Papasin must be aiming for Mars


She said so in post #27 of this thread, sheesh. 

Not quite Mars...maybe the moon? Hopefully, not the Darkside of it.


----------



## Darth SQ

papasin said:


> She said so in post #27 of this thread, sheesh.
> 
> Not quite Mars...maybe the moon? Hopefully, not the Darkside of it.


OMG heaven help your competitors in 2014. 
This is going to be an amazing year for NorCal MECA.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## james2266

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> OMG heaven help your competitors in 2014.
> This is going to be an amazing year for NorCal MECA.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Looking forward to hearing a lot of these top vehicles and meeting some great sq people in the process next March. I already have a Magic Bus offer on the table which was high on my list. Still hoping for another get together then to make it easier for travel. I think it would be worth it to make the time for many of these however. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo

I swung by the shop last night to drop off some official "toys for tots" boxes and flyers at the shop. These boys definately could use this get together to relax and remember the great community they are a part of and not just the industry. I wish you all have a great time as I know you will.


----------



## jtaudioacc

UNBROKEN said:


> Don't tease me...I got nothing to do tomorrow and I know where you live. lol


got em here for ya. i'll be gone a couple hours from now tho. be back soon tho.


----------



## Schizm

Man I so want to attend but I will be in Socal for thanksgiving and will probably be in Boston or Charlotte by the 7th. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## BigRed

Shizm, what part of SoCal. ? A few of us can meet up with u while u are here


----------



## UNBROKEN

I'll be around next weekend if you're still here. I'm tied up with family until Friday though.


----------



## [email protected]

Ok, everyone needs to make sure you bring something for the Toys For Tots give away! 

For every $10 in toy value you get a ticket to be entered to win some of our prizes.

The prize so far are:
-Everyone who brings a toy will get a minimum of a free T-shirt
-2 Audiomobile GTS 10's
-6pr of Arc Audio KS Components
-Focal 165V30 Component Speakers
-A Compustar Security System

So, yeah, it's gonna be a good day for a few people who bring toys for kids who might not get any Christmas gifts!


----------



## UNBROKEN

That's awesome


----------



## Darth SQ

[email protected] said:


> Ok, everyone needs to make sure you bring something for the Toys For Tots give away!
> 
> For every $10 in toy value you get a ticket to be entered to win some of our prizes.
> 
> The prize so far are:
> -Everyone who brings a toy will get a minimum of a free T-shirt
> -2 Audiomobile GTS 10's
> -6pr of Arc Audio KS Components
> -Focal 165V30 Component Speakers
> -A Compustar Security System
> 
> So, yeah, it's gonna be a good day for a few people who bring toys for kids who might not get any Christmas gifts!


Wow!
This is no longer a gtg but more like an event. 
Now if you can get The Magic Bus up, or Van Halen, OMG!!!!


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Golden Ear

Van Halen would be AWESOME! With Roth or Hagar, either one.


----------



## Darth SQ

Golden Ear said:


> Van Halen would be AWESOME! With Roth or Hagar, either one.


Make it happen Joey! :thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## cvjoint

This is shaping up to be quite an event. I'll bring some toys.

Also my toy, debuting 56-speaker setup. Fiberglass is drying as we speak. Did not miss the resin smell...yuck


----------



## rton20s

Awesome! If attendance wasn't going to be high before, it should be now.


----------



## Schizm

BigRed said:


> Shizm, what part of SoCal. ? A few of us can meet up with u while u are here


El Segundo on turkey day and probably fri/sat. Not sure when I'll get back on the road. 

Wednesday I may be over by the I215 at my sisters place even though her bf is such a nice guy I'm sure he'd welcome me to El Segundo Tuesday night. Guy is a great personable friendly man. 

P.S. If any of us meet up around Thanksgiving I'll send some toys up with a volunteer delivery person. 


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Schizm

Golden Ear said:


> Van Halen would be AWESOME! With Roth or Hagar, either one.


Do they live in the bay area? Get Testament or Exodus instead 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## BigRed

I'm 10 min from El Segundo, we can put something together


----------



## Darth SQ

Schizm said:


> Do they live in the bay area? Get Testament or Exodus instead
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2



I actually have connections to Testament through a friend of mine that plays with the Billy Brothers in this band:

Dublin Death Patrol - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Hmmmm.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

^That would be bad ass, although they are on tour with Lamb Of God right now.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

cvjoint said:


> This is shaping up to be quite an event. I'll bring some toys.
> 
> Also my toy, debuting 56-speaker setup. Fiberglass is drying as we speak. Did not miss the resin smell...yuck


I'm guessing you swapped out the peerless midbass for the lats. Anything wrong with the peerless, or just had to try the lats?


----------



## Schizm

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I actually have connections to Testament through a friend of mine that plays with the Billy Brothers in this band:
> 
> Dublin Death Patrol - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Lol and I used to live with the bassist of Exodus up there lol

He's got a side project called Coffin Hunter that plays their own version of folk style country rock. Though the bassist for that band is currently working for ... I don't think it's directly for Lamb of God but another big band on that tour. Great guys. 


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## cvjoint

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> I'm guessing you swapped out the peerless midbass for the lats. Anything wrong with the peerless, or just had to try the lats?


Funny thing happened, I took out the kicks to shed more weight when I was at Laguna Seca. On the way back I drove with the sub crossed at 200hz and liked it more. Seems like reducing resonance and vibration is far more important then where the bass is produced. 

I'm officially a push-pull aficionado. It's push-pull or nothing. 

Even bought this guy for home use:


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

I've been waffling back and forth between trying a 10" mounted normal, and two 6.5/7" mounted push pull. The problem with push pull is to get enough enclosure volume, since ib would require cutting a structural part of the car. Plus modeling the slot on the 7" push pull had a huge spike in the midbass range, something that would need very capable parametric to get rid of. Maybe ill finally set up my test box this week and see what it does real world.

Of course I can always use concrete for the enclosure again.


----------



## Golden Ear

Does Toys for Tots accept kids books too or just toys?


----------



## damonryoung

I'm seriously considering flying up for the day to listen to all these great cars... 


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## [email protected]

Golden Ear said:


> Does Toys for Tots accept kids books too or just toys?


That's a really good question I don't know the answer too. If they were sealed in like a set, I would think that would be acceptable, but I am not 100% sure. I would love for there to be some books, though!


----------



## rton20s

Golden Ear said:


> Does Toys for Tots accept kids books too or just toys?


I would take this as a "yes"...

Marine Toys For Tots Foundation


----------



## sirbOOm

UNBROKEN said:


> If anyone has the Focal discs and can burn them onto CD's for me I'd be happy to pay for the trouble.


I have them all. PM me.

Nick


----------



## sirbOOm

Golden Ear said:


> Does Toys for Tots accept kids books too or just toys?


They accept whatever you give them but they want toys and only toys.


----------



## UNBROKEN

sirbOOm said:


> I have them all. PM me.
> 
> Nick


Thanks. I actually picked up the full set from JT this weekend. Forgot to update my request.


----------



## Golden Ear

sirbOOm said:


> They accept whatever you give them but they want toys and only toys.


Thank you!


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan

I'm still not sure if I will make it out yet. Got the coolant leak fixed and got the car back today, but the alternator seems to have failed and that's another $500 for a new one.

I will see if I can get a friend to come out with me and if so we will go in his ride.

Best wishes to everyone for the Thanksgiving holiday.


----------



## cvjoint

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> I've been waffling back and forth between trying a 10" mounted normal, and two 6.5/7" mounted push pull. The problem with push pull is to get enough enclosure volume, since ib would require cutting a structural part of the car. Plus modeling the slot on the 7" push pull had a huge spike in the midbass range, something that would need very capable parametric to get rid of. Maybe ill finally set up my test box this week and see what it does real world.
> 
> Of course I can always use concrete for the enclosure again.


I finished the midbasses last night, wasn't happy with them. Heck, I think I'm gonna skip midbasses all together, save my money for the next car.

I think you should just build something, at this rate you'll never have a working car. All this waffling!


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Lol, honestly I was at the point of saving my money for the next car too, but with the civic being totaled out, it will be longer now before I get a new car since my wife needs one. Soooo, I'm back at it in the neon.

I spent the last 6 months messing with CLD testing for the next project. I'm taking a little break from that before finishing up while dealing with insurance, then I need to finish that up, and then I can start working on the neon again.


----------



## Golden Ear

ECLIPSEsqfan said:


> I'm still not sure if I will make it out yet. Got the coolant leak fixed and got the car back today, but the alternator seems to have failed and that's another $500 for a new one.
> 
> I will see if I can get a friend to come out with me and if so we will go in his ride.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone for the Thanksgiving holiday.


Happy Thanksgiving bro, hope you make it


----------



## tjswarbrick

I'm in!
SIS didn't do my system, but they helped me a bit and I'd like to show 'em how it improved. And I really want to to see and hear, in person, some of their awesome builds I've pored over here.

Did someone say 56 speakers?

Now that I removed the MDF behemoth from my trunk and put in a sensible 'glass enclosure, I think I can fit my Smokey Joe back there. So count me in for some grillage.


----------



## damonryoung

I've decided to fly up north to attend this shindig... I wanted to see if someone would be gracious enough to pick me up that morning from SJC. If not, I can snag a taxi. Thanks!


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## papasin

DRTHJTA said:


> I've decided to fly up north to attend this shindig... I wanted to see if someone would be gracious enough to pick me up that morning from SJC. If not, I can snag a taxi. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Beware of autocorrect...


What time do you get in? I am typically in downtown San Jose early Saturday mornings for kid duty and I was planning on doing so as usual, then headed to SiS, so if timing is right, that might work...


----------



## tjswarbrick

DRTHJTA said:


> I've decided to fly up north to attend this shindig... I wanted to see if someone would be gracious enough to pick me up that morning from SJC. If not, I can snag a taxi. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Beware of autocorrect...


I'm also about 6 min from there, and it's kinda on the way to SiS.
Let us know when you're coming in.


----------



## damonryoung

Thanks fellas! I will be in at 9:05a. 


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## Justin Zazzi

Wow, what a great event this is turning into! Here is an updated list as far as I can tell.


1. simplicityinsound - Subaru Legacy
2. [email protected] - Toyota Tundra
3. papasin - Civic SI sedan (and mrs papasin?)
4. rton20s - Scion XB
5. shinjohn - Honda Pilot
6. PPI-ART Collector - Suburban gonna make it? or Fit? or Odyssey?
7. UNBROKEN - Ram
8. Jazzi - Golf
9. cvjoint - S2000
10. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - 98 Dodge Neon possibly
11. Golden Ear - F250 
12. teldzc1 - 07 Accord Coupe
13. copter - Camaro
14. tjswarbrick - 2006 MBZ C230
15. DRTHJTA - flying up

Maybe:
ean611 - BRZ
KarateDoc - unknown
ECLIPSEsqfan - Toyota Celica broken, maybe will carpool
UNFORGIVEN - unknown


edit: updated the list


----------



## UNFORGIVEN

You can put me down as maybe.
I have to see if they'll give me the day off work.

p.s. I don't have anything to show but i'd love to check out some of the awesome vehicles to get some ideas


----------



## [email protected]

I don't think Kimo is going to make it. He did come by and drop off the boxes for the T4T's already, though.

PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE.. If you come, please bring some toys. The manufacturers were cool enough to step up and provide some gear to give away, I hope you guys think enough of kids too!


----------



## Golden Ear

Don't worry Joey, I'll be rollin up like Santa. Got a big red bag full of toys for the kids


----------



## tjswarbrick

Jazzi said:


> Wow, what a great event this is turning into! Here is an updated list as far as I can tell.
> 
> 
> 15. tjswarbrick - unknown


2006 MBZ C230 with a self-installed (not up to SiS standards) JL system.

I think I can bring a toy or two for the kids, too. And maybe my own kid - I'll have to see if one of 'em is interested.


----------



## Darth SQ

Jazzi said:


> Wow, what a great event this is turning into! Here is an updated list as far as I can tell.
> 
> 
> 1. simplicityinsound - Subaru Legacy
> 2. [email protected] - Toyota Tundra
> 3. papasin - Civic SI sedan (and mrs papasin?)
> 4. rton20s - Scion XB
> 5. shinjohn - Honda Pilot
> 6. PPI-ART Collector - Suburban gonna make it? or Fit? or Odyssey?
> 7. UNBROKEN - Ram
> 8. Jazzi - Golf
> 9. cvjoint - S2000
> 10. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - 98 Dodge Neon possibly
> 11. Golden Ear - F250
> 12. teldzc1 - 07 Accord Coupe
> 13. copter - Camaro
> 14. tjswarbrick - 2006 MBZ C230
> 15. DRTHJTA - flying up
> 
> Maybe:
> ean611 - BRZ
> KarateDoc - unknown
> ECLIPSEsqfan - Toyota Celica broken, maybe will carpool
> UNFORGIVEN - unknown
> 
> 
> edit: updated the list


LOL...doing Richard's job? 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin

Lol Bret. This is a cooperative effort and like other gtg threads, it's common practice for others to help keep the list updated. Sorry didn't stop by as we were just in your neck of the woods. 

JOey, yes, Kimo will be out of town (as I understand in Hawaii). I'm sure he would rather be with us. 

Jazzi, MrsPapasin plans to be there, but her car will likely not be able to make it.


----------



## papasin

Golden Ear said:


> Don't worry Joey, I'll be rollin up like Santa. Got a big red bag full of toys for the kids


Trying to stuff the ballot boxes now, aren't we?  (j/k)

JOey, don't worry, I think there should be plenty of encouragement to others to do the same...I think Golden Ear has the right idea.


----------



## Darth SQ

papasin said:


> Lol Bret. This is a cooperative effort and like other gtg threads, it's common practice for others to help keep the list updated. Sorry didn't stop by as we were just in your neck of the woods.
> 
> JOey, yes, Kimo will be out of town (as I understand in Hawaii). I'm sure he would rather be with us.
> 
> Jazzi, MrsPapasin plans to be there, but her car will likely not be able to make it.


Well I was wondering about that.
Maybe next time when you're up this way. 
Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Golden Ear

papasin said:


> Trying to stuff the ballot boxes now, aren't we?  (j/k)
> 
> JOey, don't worry, I think there should be plenty of encouragement to others to do the same...I think Golden Ear has the right idea.


Haha! I have the worst luck when it comes to raffles and other such drawings so I'm really doing it for the kids and not expecting to actually win anything. I hate it when I set myself up for failure


----------



## papasin

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Well I was wondering about that.
> Maybe next time when you're up this way.
> Happy Thanksgiving everyone.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Don't worry, we'll be up that way a few more times. It was a great start to the skiing/snowboarding season! 

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone as well!


----------



## simplicityinsound

are there any vegans out there that i need to get veggie burgers for?


----------



## UNBROKEN

I'm a Texan....vegan isn't in my vocabulary.


----------



## rton20s

Golden Ear said:


> Haha! I have the worst luck when it comes to raffles and other such drawings so I'm really doing it for the kids and not expecting to actually win anything. I hate it when I set myself up for failure


Same here. Best I've ever done was an '01 HD Sportster 883. 

If I make it up (won't know about the concert until the 2nd), I'll be sure to bring quite a few toys.


----------



## Golden Ear

rton20s said:


> Same here. Best I've ever done was an '01 HD Sportster 883.


Oh shut up! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## rton20s

Golden Ear said:


> Oh shut up! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


I only entered the contest because a coworker refused to. He really wanted a Harley, but wouldn't enter because "no one wins those things." I entered just to spite him. You should have seen his face when I rode up to work on it the Monday after I won.


----------



## jtaudioacc

DRTHJTA said:


> I've decided to fly up north to attend this shindig... I wanted to see if someone would be gracious enough to pick me up that morning from SJC. If not, I can snag a taxi. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Beware of autocorrect...


make sure you listen to UNBROKEN's Ram. i'm sure it's not the same since the GTG down here.


----------



## [email protected]

jtaudioacc said:


> make sure you listen to UNBROKEN's Ram. i'm sure it's not the same since the GTG down here.


Why don't you spend a little less time posting and a little more time working so we can all get to hear the smart car (again)!!! hahahaa....


----------



## damonryoung

UNBROKEN said:


> I'm a Texan....vegan isn't in my vocabulary.


As an Oklahoman, I'm right there with you. 


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## UNBROKEN

When they break out the tofu we'll go find a Porterhouse. lol


----------



## papasin

I still remember the first ever gtg I went to when Bing took JT and Jim to KFC...Korean Fried Chicken!


----------



## teldzc1

I love Korean fried chicken! Did you know in Korea they just call it "fried chicken".


----------



## papasin

teldzc1 said:


> I love Korean fried chicken! Did you know in Korea they just call it "fried chicken".


Yep, sounds familiar lol. From my build thread...



jtaudioacc said:


> As far as food, Bing suckered me. He said Fried Chicken...then added as we were about to get in the car, the Korean part.  My Super Bird from Denny's on the way back today was gooooood! :laugh:


----------



## simplicityinsound

JT's taste in food is about the same as my taste in kart racing...


----------



## jtaudioacc

simplicityinsound said:


> JT's taste in food is about the same as my taste in kart racing...


yeah, i hate stuff that i suck at too.


----------



## copter

ECLIPSEsqfan said:


> I'm still not sure if I will make it out yet. Got the coolant leak fixed and got the car back today, but the alternator seems to have failed and that's another $500 for a new one.
> 
> I will see if I can get a friend to come out with me and if so we will go in his ride.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone for the Thanksgiving holiday.


Keep me in the loop on this cause I'm in Green Valley and could come to Napa before heading down.


----------



## copter

Getting ready to burn CD's....

IASCA from 92 and Alpine's Speed of Sound. 

I also have Erin's GTG mix & Neil_J's Orlando GTG mix


----------



## james2266

copter said:


> Getting ready to burn CD's....
> 
> IASCA from 92 and Alpine's Speed of Sound.
> 
> I also have Erin's GTG mix & Neil_J's Orlando GTG mix


I'd be quite interested in these too if you are willing - especially if they come with track lists.


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan

copter said:


> Keep me in the loop on this cause I'm in Green Valley and could come to Napa before heading down.


Will do and thank you for the kind offer.


----------



## Golden Ear

copter said:


> Getting ready to burn CD's....
> 
> IASCA from 92 and Alpine's Speed of Sound.
> 
> I also have Erin's GTG mix & Neil_J's Orlando GTG mix


I'd like copies of those please.


----------



## copter

Here's a link to Erin's GTG mix http://bit.ly/1aNO7ol


----------



## UNBROKEN

Do we need EZ Up's or other comfort stuff? I'm bringing 2 chairs but I can throw the canopy in the truck too if we need some.


----------



## Darth SQ

UNBROKEN said:


> Do we need EZ Up's or other comfort stuff? I'm bringing 2 chairs but I can throw the canopy in the truck too if we need some.


Well it's Winter in the bay area so if it's going to rain then yes, otherwise chairs are always a great idea.
I bring at least two to every event.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin

Gonna bring our EZ-up, and some chairs as well. The EZ-up came in handy at MECA CA state finals. 

We will also bring a cooler and some sodas. I have a full case of Mtn. Dew (hint hint) that will go into it among other sodas.


----------



## james2266

copter said:


> Here's a link to Erin's GTG mix http://bit.ly/1aNO7ol


I was so excited to get these in the car to play with only to be really disappointed that all of the 'songs' were just snippets. What a let down


----------



## kgliner

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Well it's Winter in the bay area so if it's going to rain then yes, otherwise chairs are always a great idea.
> I bring at least two to every event.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


There is a 10% chance of rain this coming Saturday in the Bay Area.


----------



## papasin

james2266 said:


> I was so excited to get these in the car to play with only to be really disappointed that all of the 'songs' were just snippets. What a let down


Like has to do with licensing and distribution rights...


----------



## james2266

papasin said:


> Like has to do with licensing and distribution rights...


Good point and probably true. I have probably 80% of the songs already anyways I guess


----------



## UNBROKEN

Don't even mention the R word. My truck has never seen it other than a few sprinkles and I'd like to keep it that way.


----------



## Darth SQ

UNBROKEN said:


> Don't even mention the R word. My truck has never seen it other than a few sprinkles and I'd like to keep it that way.


OMG it's Winter time in NorCal; you can't avoid it.
This ain't SoCal lol.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rton20s

Looks like I am in for sure. Baring something unforeseen. No free tickets to Almost Acoustic Christmas, so I better have the wife get started on some ice cream!


----------



## Golden Ear

rton20s said:


> Looks like I am in for sure. Baring something unforeseen. No free tickets to Almost Acoustic Christmas, so I better have the wife get started on some ice cream!


Sweet! No pun intended


----------



## UNBROKEN

3 days....is everyone still planning to attend?


----------



## james2266

UNBROKEN said:


> 3 days....is everyone still planning to attend?



I wish...  Still hoping for an early March version. It would be great if you could come out for that one too. I would love to hear yours too.


----------



## Golden Ear

UNBROKEN said:


> 3 days....is everyone still planning to attend?


I'm not so sure now. I replaced my 4to6 with a 3sixty.3 hoping to have it done in time but I'm having noise problems. It's kind of embarrassing at this point.


----------



## teldzc1

I'm really excited for this.


----------



## papasin

I'm (still) in.


----------



## Darth SQ

Yep I am in.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Yep I am in.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


With the suburban?


----------



## Darth SQ

papasin said:


> With the suburban?


Nope, too many loose ends.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rton20s

Golden Ear said:


> I'm not so sure now. I replaced my 4to6 with a 3sixty.3 hoping to have it done in time but I'm having noise problems. It's kind of embarrassing at this point.


Who cares? Show up anyway to hang out and check out everyone else' stuff. I'm certainly not going to have anything worth showing off by this weekend. (Though much of it could end up piled in the back of the car.) 

Oh, and yeah, I'm still in.


----------



## damonryoung

rton20s said:


> Who cares? Show up anyway to hang out and check out everyone else' stuff. I'm certainly not going to have anything worth showing off by this weekend. (Though much of it could end up piled in the back of the car.)
> 
> Oh, and yeah, I'm still in.


Yeah... I'm just showin' up with my ears, music, and camera... oh, and the toys of course!!


----------



## [email protected]

I'm in! We still have the ORCA EZ-UP tent from the last show, too...

PLEASE don't forget to bring some toys. 1 coupon for every $10 worth of new toys you bring.

The manufacturers stepped up in a big way, I hope to have a lot of toys to show for their generosity! 

Do it for the kids!!!!!


----------



## Golden Ear

rton20s said:


> Who cares? Show up anyway to hang out and check out everyone else' stuff. I'm certainly not going to have anything worth showing off by this weekend. (Though much of it could end up piled in the back of the car.)
> 
> Oh, and yeah, I'm still in.


Good call Dustin!

I should have waited one more hour to post that cuz I got my noise issue resolved and I'm good to go See you all there!


----------



## Darth SQ

Golden Ear said:


> Good call Dustin!
> 
> I should have waited one more hour to post that cuz I got my noise issue resolved and I'm good to go See you all there!


What was it?
It's usually something silly when the correction isn't mentioned. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## tjswarbrick

Still in!


----------



## papasin

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> What was it?
> It's usually something silly when the correction isn't mentioned.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Pick me, pick me...I know what it was.   

Looks like a high of 47 and a low of 29 on Saturday (brrrr for NorCal, South Bay). Instead of EZ-ups, maybe we need gas heaters.


----------



## teldzc1

Do people usually bring their own test material? Do you bring stuff you actually enjoy listening to or test tracks?


----------



## Darth SQ

teldzc1 said:


> Do people usually bring their own test material? Do you bring stuff you actually enjoy listening to or test tracks?


Yes, and if I can ever get that cd back from Richard, I will use it again. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Golden Ear

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> What was it?
> It's usually something silly when the correction isn't mentioned.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


It was VERY silly. Let's just say I had a pair of RCAs plugged into the wrong place Now to do some tuning. 

Are we covered as far as plates, utensils, napkins, cups goes? What should I bring as far as food goes? Chips? Lol


----------



## papasin

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Yes, and if I can ever get that cd back from Richard, I will use it again.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


The CD will be at the GTG...just disappointed the suburban won't. oke:

Maybe I will hold the CD hostage and bring it when the suburban shows up.


----------



## rton20s

papasin said:


> Pick me, pick me...I know what it was.
> 
> Looks like a high of 47 and a low of 29 on Saturday (brrrr for NorCal, South Bay). Instead of EZ-ups, maybe we need gas heaters.


Much colder than I thought it would be. Maybe I'll bring less ice cream and something else that isn't quite so cold.


----------



## Darth SQ

papasin said:


> The CD will be at the GTG...just disappointed the suburban won't. oke:
> 
> Maybe I will hold the CD hostage and bring it when the suburban shows up.


Ok, that made me laugh out loud. 

Well ****....heavy snow by Friday morning. 
I might need to drive it just to get out of the Sierras.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

I'm planning on being there, bronchitis and all. Although, if it gets to the point where I can't make it, I may send snacks and toys with Dustin. Thinking scratch made buttermilk biscuits and mayne snickerdoodles, unless someone has a different cookie in mind (that I have a recipe for lol).

Bing or Joey, do you have any blackhole tile i could pick up from you guys? Dont need a lot, maybe 6-8 pieces.


----------



## bbfoto

So bummed I'm gonna miss this again!

I'm actually in Marin (Larkspur Landing) right now doing an advertising shoot (been here since the 2nd) and shooting through the 6th, but of course I have to bail down to L.A. to make it to another shoot starting at midnight on the 6th and into daytime of the 7th...and continue on that job thru the 23rd. I'm gonna be a wreck for the holidays, LOL.

I even drove my car up instead of flying "just in case" there was a last-minute schedule change on my shoot that would free me up on Saturday...but no such luck so far.  Have a great time gents and please post photos!


----------



## Darth SQ

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> I'm planning on being there, bronchitis and all. Although, if it gets to the point where I can't make it, I may send snacks and toys with Dustin. Thinking scratch made buttermilk biscuits and mayne snickerdoodles, unless someone has a different cookie in mind (that I have a recipe for lol).
> 
> Bing or Joey, do you have any blackhole tile i could pick up from you guys? Dont need a lot, maybe 6-8 pieces.


Oh crap really?
I thought I had first dibs on some Focal Black Hole! 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## cvjoint

I'll probably be there super early. Gotta leave early to get my drink on.


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan

Hoping to catch a ride out there with Copter (Thanks Jeff!) So if all goes to plan, I'll see you all there.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Oh crap really?
> I thought I had first dibs on some Focal Black Hole!
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Lol, I missed that. We'll see how much they have. I just need enough to wrap up cld testing. My local orca dealer couldn't comprehend that blackhole tile and focal bam aren't the same thing, and neither could whatever orca rep they called.


----------



## UNBROKEN

I don't wanna be "that guy" but can anyone up that way verify the weather forecast I'm seeing down here?
It's looking ugly now but yesterday was only showing a 10% chance of rain.


----------



## papasin

UNBROKEN said:


> I don't wanna be "that guy" but can anyone up that way verify the weather forecast I'm seeing down here?
> It's looking ugly now but yesterday was only showing a 10% chance of rain.


You mean, high of 46, low of 31, and 90% chance of rain? 

EDIT: It's ok. These are the conditions JOey and Jazzi are used to when judging. If they can brave the weather, so can we!  I plan on being there rain or shine.


----------



## UNBROKEN

That rain might be a deal breaker for me...as bad as I hate to say it.
If it looks like a wash out I may head to Phoenix instead.


----------



## papasin

UNBROKEN said:


> That rain might be a deal breaker for me...as bad as I hate to say it.
> If it looks like a wash out I may head to Phoenix instead.


But the Mrs made a disc just to listen to your truck. You don't want to disappoint her now.


----------



## BigRed

Please make sure Unbroken gives the A1 sauce Bing requested


----------



## rton20s

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> Lol, I missed that. We'll see how much they have. I just need enough to wrap up cld testing. My local orca dealer couldn't comprehend that blackhole tile and focal bam aren't the same thing, and neither could whatever orca rep they called.


What?! The local dealer didn't really understand the products that they carry/have access to? Shocking! 

I'd be surprised if they actually talked to their rep and he didn't understand. If I am not mistaken, their rep is Scott and he seems to know Orca's brands pretty well. 

Were you trying to get Black Hole foil and Focal Bam for testing as well, or just the tiles?


Oh, and were you planning to ride up with me? If you felt up to going, that is.


----------



## MrsPapasin

Ok boys, I'm ready for Saturday. I worked really hard to put together a Christmas CD (and it's not just A Very Bass Christmas music) so I hope to have the honor of listening to as many of your cars as possible and hope it puts everyone in the mood for the holidays.  Unbroken, I hope you will make it out here. I was so looking forward to listening to your already awesome truck but now even more spectacular truck with BigRed's tune.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Whoever they talked to, it wasn't Scott. They called a number from the back or their orca catalog. I gave up after I showed them the blackhole webpage for tile, and they still tried to take an order for bam.

I'd like to test all 3, but between the 3, tile is by far the most different from the other materials and therefore the most interesting to test. I have a $50 budget for test materials, that's all that's left for it. We'll be going to order her new car tomorrow, so that will kill whatever personal budget I have for a couple of months.

If you have room, I could ride up with you, better than taking the vehicles available to me. I'm surprisingly feeling a little better today, so I'm pretty much set on going.


----------



## Golden Ear

MrsPapasin said:


> Ok boys, I'm ready for Saturday. I worked really hard to put together a Christmas CD (and it's not just A Very Bass Christmas music) so I hope to have the honor of listening to as many of your cars as possible and hope it puts everyone in the mood for the holidays.  Unbroken, I hope you will make it out here. I was so looking forward to listening to your already awesome truck but now even more spectacular truck with BigRed's tune.


I hope you got some N'Sync and Backstreet Boys holiday classics on that Cd:laugh:


----------



## papasin

I started listening to the Mrs. disc on the way to work. Got through about 1/4 of the songs. Wow, some good SQ for Xmas music. No Dom, no NSync or Backstreet Boys. The Piano Guys, Andrea Bocelli with Katerine Jenkins, Jim Brickman to name a few...


----------



## Golden Ear

I've heard of Andrea Bocelli...


----------



## Justin Zazzi

papasin said:


> I started listening to the Mrs. disc on the way to work. Got through about 1/4 of the songs. Wow, some good SQ for Xmas music. No Dom, no NSync or Backstreet Boys. The Piano Guys, Andrea Bocelli with Katerine Jenkins, Jim Brickman to name a few...


The Piano Guys (put a grand piano on the great wall of china) and Lindsey Stirling (fascinating to watch) are my new favorite artists


----------



## papasin

Jazzi said:


> The Piano Guys (put a grand piano on the great wall of china) and Lindsey Stirling (fascinating to watch) are my new favorite artists


The Mrs. main demo disc has several tracks from The Piano Guys. Her latest favorite is Kung Fu Piano. Those 5s on her dash do it justice.


----------



## [email protected]

I didn't go back to quote the question, but yes, we have some tiles here..


----------



## MrsPapasin

Jazzi said:


> The Piano Guys (put a grand piano on the great wall of china) and Lindsey Stirling (fascinating to watch) are my new favorite artists


Oh yes I totally love that song with the grand piano on the Great Wall of China. It's "Kung Fu Piano".  I'm bringing that song too on my regular demo disc. 

Like I said I worked hard to make this compilation. It may not be your cup of tea but I like how it turned out. I tried to pick as much modern and current music as possible. Some were picked because I simply liked how it sounded, seemed like it's catchy, or just plain fun to listen to. However, many I picked because certain instruments or sounds intrigue me. I am a huge fan of the piano and the flute because I played both growing up. I played in both band and orchestra but also have been an accompanist to my high school choir. So I like voices and acapella as well. I love the various sounds of the different voice pitches (sopranos, altos, tenors, baritones, basses, etc.) and how they blend together. 

The complete list of artists that Mr. Papasin eluded to on my Christmas CD is Sara Bareilles, Straight No Chaser, 80 Dee, William Beckett, Mary J. Blige, Elizabeth Chan, Lincoln Brewster, Mannheim Steamroller, Pentatonix, Andrea Bocelli with Katherine Jenkins, Ariana Grande, Dave Koz and Kelly Sweet, Andrea Centazzo and World Ensembles, The Piano Guys, Jim Brickman, Matt Morris, Chris Botti, Ashanti, and a couple of tracks by Beat Dominator from A Very Bass Christmas (just for pure fun). It may be plus or minus one or two songs depending if they all actually fit on a single CD. 

I’m glad the Mr. so far likes my compilation. Hope some of you will too.


----------



## Golden Ear

Sounds like a great compilation! I'd like a copy if possible...and I'm willing to pay for it


----------



## UNBROKEN

Looks like I'm out no matter what the weather does. We're behind on planning and scheduling and were just told we're working at least 10 hours tomorrow. I've lost my travel day.


----------



## Golden Ear

UNBROKEN said:


> Looks like I'm out no matter what the weather does. We're behind on planning and scheduling and were just told we're working at least 10 hours tomorrow. I've lost my travel day.


Aw man, that sux! I was looking forward to meeting you and hearing your truck.


----------



## UNBROKEN

Nothing I can do about it now. Chevron gets what they want...when they want it. 
We had 4 hours of planning set for today...we're 6 hours into it right now with no end in sight.


----------



## rton20s

Chris, you're more than welcome to ride up with me. I'd be driving up solo otherwise (plus food and toys). Just text me and we can work out the scheduling. 

I look forward to whatever demo CDs people might have to check out. If anyone is making copies, I'll be sure to bring a little cash to buy one.


----------



## papasin

MrsPapasin said:


> I’m glad the Mr. so far likes my compilation. Hope some of you will too.


About halfway through. So far, track 10 is a definite must hear. I like everything so far though. The impact on track 11 is also outstanding. Some of the layering on a couple of the earlier tracks is also impeccable. The Mrs. definitely did her homework on this!


----------



## james2266

papasin said:


> About halfway through. So far, track 10 is a definite must hear. I like everything so far though. The impact on track 11 is also outstanding. Some of the layering on a couple of the earlier tracks is also impeccable. The Mrs. definitely did her homework on this!


I know I am not going to this one but i would very much like a copy of that cd(s) as well and I have absolutely no problem paying for the shipping and a few bucks for your time, etc. Let me know. I do hope to meet most if not all of you guys come March too. Really looking forward to hearing some of these great vehicles in person and I hope to learn a tonne in the process too.


----------



## james2266

Oh, and we can get all of this crappy weather out of the way before March too.

Be thanksful you aren't getting what we just got however. We got about 2 feet of snow here within about a 2 day span. We were lucky tho as I was told by a few that live about an hour east of here that they have 10 foot tall snow drifts in areas! Today the temp is hovering around the -25 C mark. I think that is close to ZERO F or so. My freakin' ipod froze solid in the car by accident. Luckily I got it to power up again once it warmed up a little inside. I'll take a little rain anyday.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

I'll text you tomorrow Dustin, looks like I need to make a quick stop in fresno on the way back tomorrow. No specific time I need to be there, just grabbing my cam gears for the neon so I can get it back together.


Everyone ok with snickerdoodles and buttermilk biscuits?


----------



## teldzc1

Hey is the grill going to be there for sure? Should I bring some grill items?


----------



## Darth SQ

[email protected] said:


> I didn't go back to quote the question, but yes, we have some tiles here..



epper:epper:epper:
I need 18 squares please. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

MrsPapasin said:


> Oh yes I totally love that song with the grand piano on the Great Wall of China. It's "Kung Fu Piano".  I'm bringing that song too on my regular demo disc.
> 
> Like I said I worked hard to make this compilation. It may not be your cup of tea but I like how it turned out. I tried to pick as much modern and current music as possible. Some were picked because I simply liked how it sounded, seemed like it's catchy, or just plain fun to listen to. However, many I picked because certain instruments or sounds intrigue me. I am a huge fan of the piano and the flute because I played both growing up. I played in both band and orchestra but also have been an accompanist to my high school choir. So I like voices and acapella as well. I love the various sounds of the different voice pitches (sopranos, altos, tenors, baritones, basses, etc.) and how they blend together.
> 
> The complete list of artists that Mr. Papasin eluded to on my Christmas CD is Sara Bareilles, Straight No Chaser, 80 Dee, William Beckett, Mary J. Blige, Elizabeth Chan, Lincoln Brewster, Mannheim Steamroller, Pentatonix, Andrea Bocelli with Katherine Jenkins, Ariana Grande, Dave Koz and Kelly Sweet, Andrea Centazzo and World Ensembles, The Piano Guys, Jim Brickman, Matt Morris, Chris Botti, Ashanti, and a couple of tracks by Beat Dominator from A Very Bass Christmas (just for pure fun). It may be plus or minus one or two songs depending if they all actually fit on a single CD.
> 
> I’m glad the Mr. so far likes my compilation. Hope some of you will too.


LOL!
With all this Mrs. Papasin/Mr. Papasin going back and forth.....am I still aloud to call you Linda? 

So which Manheim song?
I have all their Christmas cds including some only available at the Christmas concerts.
I'm betting it's Pat O' Pan.......amazing artistry.

Wet or not, this is going to be a great Saturday. :thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

Golden Ear said:


> Aw man, that sux! I was looking forward to meeting you and hearing your truck.


We all were. :laugh:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> I'll text you tomorrow Dustin, looks like I need to make a quick stop in fresno on the way back tomorrow. No specific time I need to be there, just grabbing my cam gears for the neon so I can get it back together.
> 
> 
> Everyone ok with snickerdoodles and buttermilk biscuits?


YES!


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> LOL!
> With all this Mrs. Papasin/Mr. Papasin going back and forth.....am I still aloud to call you Linda?
> 
> So which Manheim song?
> I have all their Christmas cds including some only available at the Christmas concerts.
> I'm betting it's Pat O' Pan.......amazing artistry.
> 
> Wet or not, this is going to be a great Saturday. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Mrs. Papasin (aka Linda) definitely has outdone herself. I am dubbing her most recent disc *SQ Christmas*. If there's a compilation of Christmas songs on ONE disc that is more SQ oriented than her recent compilation, I have not heard it.

Track 13...Jingle Bells really rocks! Jazzi, I know you're a percussion fan. This you must hear! 

Track 14-16...The Piano Guys and Jim Brickman. I think the Mrs. laced the CD with a robotic release of onion during these tracks. A BigRed tuned system helps...but tell me if you guys agree. 

Track 18...Silent Night, the trumpet is phenomenal...with the strings in the background.

And track 19...can you say midbass impact. Boys, if you have your mid basses in your doors, you better have them solid lol. Good thing I've gone floor .

That is all, for now.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

K, got the buttermilk today, should be enough for 3 batches.


----------



## simplicityinsound

Okay gang dress warm...its gonna be cold. Im gonna get hamburgers and hot dogs...is someome bring chips and finger food? How about drinks? So i can make sure we got everything here

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

I can probably bring 2 bags of chips with the biscuits and cookies.


----------



## papasin

papasin said:


> Gonna bring our EZ-up, and some chairs as well. The EZ-up came in handy at MECA CA state finals.
> 
> We will also bring a cooler and some sodas. I have a full case of Mtn. Dew (hint hint) that will go into it among other sodas.


From a couple pages back...I should have sodas covered. Coke, Diet Coke, Mtn. Dew is what I have in hand. I can get others...any specific requests?


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Dr pepper goes quick. Ill bring what I have left in my pantry.


----------



## shinjohn

I'll throw some shoulder on the smoker night before and bring it along with some Hawaiian rolls. Yum.


----------



## simplicityinsound

shinjohn said:


> I'll throw some shoulder on the smoker night before and bring it along with some Hawaiian rolls. Yum.


Dammit now the secret is out! Joey and I were hoping for our own shoulder! 

Grill will be there for sho.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Golden Ear

shinjohn said:


> I'll throw some shoulder on the smoker night before and bring it along with some Hawaiian rolls. Yum.


That's wassup! Sounds good!

I will bring a veggie platter and... cookies? :laugh:


----------



## Justin Zazzi

papasin said:


> Track 13...Jingle Bells really rocks! Jazzi, I know you're a percussion fan. This you must hear!


I look forward to it, and every other part of this GTG. You all are making it one helluva drive to look forward to! I'll see if I can bring something hot for the day.


----------



## MrsPapasin

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> LOL!
> With all this Mrs. Papasin/Mr. Papasin going back and forth.....am I still aloud to call you Linda?
> 
> So which Manheim song?
> I have all their Christmas cds including some only available at the Christmas concerts.
> I'm betting it's Pat O' Pan.......amazing artistry.
> 
> Wet or not, this is going to be a great Saturday. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Bret, you can call me Linda.
The Mannheim Steamroller song is "The Holly and the Ivy". I chose it for the sparkly high pitch chimes and the flute. . 

Looking forward to seeing you at the gtg! Do I get to listen to whatever mystery mobile you decide to show up in? Lol


----------



## [email protected]

shinjohn said:


> I'll throw some shoulder on the smoker night before and bring it along with some Hawaiian rolls. Yum.


That would be great, although we have a new policy at SiS. Any BBQ on premises must be approved by Bing and myself. We will have to quarantine it until we can determine that it will pass inspection. It is a grueling process which involves taking numerous samples and analyzing them. We do it for the safety of everyone there, though...


DUSTIN!!! We will have access to a freezer! The HVAC people I guess are buying some ice cream from you and the guy is giving us his key tomorrow so we can use his freezer!!


----------



## shinjohn

Haha! You guys funny.
Looking forward to it!!!! A bunch of the OGs and I have been talking over email, hopefully we show up in force Saturday. 
Will be great to reconnect with familiar folks, meet new ones. I'm sure it's be a great time!


----------



## rton20s

shinjohn said:


> I'll throw some shoulder on the smoker night before and bring it along with some Hawaiian rolls. Yum.


I'll be one of the first in line for this! I remember how awesome it was last time. 



[email protected] said:


> DUSTIN!!! We will have access to a freezer! The HVAC people I guess are buying some ice cream from you and the guy is giving us his key tomorrow so we can use his freezer!!


I'd heard. Between your neighbor and one of my wife's childhood friends who lives up there, I'm not sure I have an ice chest large enough for all of the ice cream I need to bring! I'll have two quarts for the GTG for sure though (dark chocolate mint and vanilla). 

I can also bring some bottled water and other snacks if no one else is bringing water yet. Oh, and I'll grab bowls and spoons so you don't have to eat ice cream out of a plate with a bondo spreader.


----------



## Darth SQ

shinjohn said:


> I'll throw some shoulder on the smoker night before and bring it along with some Hawaiian rolls. Yum.


I was hoping you were going to do that. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

MrsPapasin said:


> Bret, you can call me Linda.
> The Mannheim Steamroller song is "The Holly and the Ivy". I chose it for the sparkly high pitch chimes and the flute. .
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you at the gtg! Do I get to listen to whatever mystery mobile you decide to show up in? Lol


Thanks Linda. 
Now I feel special. 
Well, there's really nothing this time to listen to and I am sorry about that.
And to be honest, any car I drive tomorrow is going to be filthy due to the weather so no one gets inside this time. :shrug:
But I promise to make it up to you and others at the upcoming Spring events.

BTW, we're expecting 10" minimum of snow tonight and at least 24" just a little higher up so it's going to be an interesting night.
Even Sacramento is going to get some snow this time.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## copter

What else can I bring besides the CD's, toys, Mario from Napa, chairs and sun??

This looks promising










And no JOey I'm not bringing the helicopter.


----------



## Golden Ear

rton20s said:


> Oh, and I'll grab bowls and spoons so you don't have to eat ice cream out of a plate with a bondo spreader.


Way to take all the fun out of it!:laugh:


----------



## rton20s

Golden Ear said:


> Way to take all the fun out of it!:laugh:


You should have seen Bing and Joey the last time I brought up ice cream when I was picking up equipment. It wasn't all that far off from my description.


----------



## Golden Ear

Unfortunately I won't be there till around 2. The upside to that is that if you guys need me to pick anything up that wasn't brought you can let me know and I'll get it.


----------



## tjswarbrick

I'm happy to pitch in with chicken breast and iced tea. Maybe the last of my cherry tomatoes before they freeze up on the vine. Would anyone be interested if I brought a few cold brewskis?


----------



## Golden Ear

tjswarbrick said:


> Would anyone be interested if I brought a few cold brewskis?


Does a bear take a crap in the woods?


----------



## papasin

Tomorrow's forecast...cold, but dry!


----------



## damonryoung

papasin said:


> Tomorrow's forecast...cold, but dry!



:thumbsup:

Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan

I'm excited that I get to make it out. Thanks Jeff. 
See you all tomorrow!


----------



## Justin Zazzi

There will doubtless be photos taken during the day, and it is never easy sharing pictures from many different cameras with many different people. At other family and school events I've created a gallery with my SmugMug account where everyone can upload photos super easily, and everyone can also share and download them. Storage and bandwidth are unlimited, and I can host videos too! I will give it a try here and see if anyone is interested.

After the get-together, uploading photos is very easy, just click on this link:
http://www.smugmug.com/photos/guest/bgw7VL/letmein

Viewing photos is easy too, click on the link above then click again on the name of the gallery on that page. I put a sample picture in there for now, but it should fill up in the days after this weekend, I hope.

To download a photo, click on it, then in the corner of your screen click on the download icon.

I'll be bringing my camera and I'll be sharing my photos in this gallery. I hope if you take photos, you'll do the same so we can all enjoy them.


----------



## Darth SQ

Anyone have a total head count for tomorrow?
I'm burning cds right now and it would be nice to know. 
Thanks!


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## UNBROKEN

papasin said:


> Tomorrow's forecast...cold, but dry!


Figures. I just got home from the office....there's no way I can make it up there now. I'm way too tired to make that drive right now.


----------



## papasin

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Anyone have a total head count for tomorrow?
> I'm burning cds right now and it would be nice to know.
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I'm bringing my laptop and disc burner. Bring blank discs, and if we run out and need more, we can burn more.


----------



## papasin

UNBROKEN said:


> Figures. I just got home from the office....there's no way I can make it up there now. I'm way too tired to make that drive right now.


Sorry man, tried my best and fortunately the weather gods cooperated .

I'm sure there'll be other opportunities. The Mrs and I will have to catch you when we come down to pick up the Smart. We can have a mini meet or something.


----------



## Justin Zazzi

papasin said:


> I'm bringing my laptop and disc burner. Bring blank discs, and if we run out and need more, we can burn more.


I'll bring a stack of blank CDs, and hot chocolate for everyone.


----------



## jtaudioacc

46 degrees? you'll need about 5 of these


----------



## papasin

^ I already said that...



papasin said:


> Instead of EZ-ups, maybe we need gas heaters.


At least it's not 98 degrees (pun intended) and we won't be scorching when listening to people's cars.


----------



## cvjoint

Here is what the tune will be for tomorrow, except the 80hz-120hz area that I'll fix tonight. 
Left and right at vol 45/62, 1/6 oct smoothing:









Bass knob 0 to 10db boost:









Harmonic distortion left:









Harmonic distortion right:


----------



## teldzc1

Alright, I'm super excited to meet all and hear some awesome systems tomorrow.


----------



## james2266

Wish I could be there. REALLY wish I could be there. Sure beats trying to beat -40 C windchill here. Oh and my hot water tank bit the dust today to boot


----------



## Darth SQ

I might be a little late in arriving tomorrow. 




Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I might be a little late in arriving tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Nice! The kids, Mrs. and I are thinking of coming up and getting a few runs on the slopes over the next couple of weeks. Woohoo!


----------



## Golden Ear

That's a poor excuse for being late, Bret


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Damn, no biscuits this time. Ill owe you goes in the future. Didnt have as much shortening as I thought we did. Plenty of snickerdoodles, some chips, and some dr pepper. And toys.


----------



## papasin

Golden Ear said:


> That's a poor excuse for being late, Bret


And why are you going to be late again?


----------



## Coppertone

You California people suck jk, having the best of everything. You get snow, warm weather, and Simplicity in Sound. I am soooo jelly of this.


----------



## pickup1

Yes,nothing nice like this in Dallas!


----------



## Darth SQ

Well it's deep enough that my dog just growled at it. 
But I am still in.
I will get there as soon as I can so I will see you when I see you.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Well it's deep enough that my dog just growled at it.
> But I am still in.
> I will get there as soon as I can so I will see you when I see you.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Drive safe.


----------



## simplicityinsound

running on 3.5 hrs of sleep lol...but the seeing the reaction from the GT-R's owner was worth the late night 

see yall in a few hours


----------



## Golden Ear

simplicityinsound said:


> running on 3.5 hrs of sleep lol...but the seeing the reaction from the GT-R's owner was worth the late night


Is there a build log for it yet? I've been impatiently waiting.


----------



## james2266

Golden Ear said:


> Is there a build log for it yet? I've been impatiently waiting.


I have been too. Then again I get excited whenever I see a new SiS build log posted.  Excited as in I wish I had a 10th of their skill only guys.:laugh: I especially like it when Bing throws up some Tru-RTA plots of the vehicle. Gives me an idea of what to aim for. I know that is only a small part of the tuning process for sure but still cool to look at.


----------



## teldzc1

The build log is not to be missed. This car is incredible.


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan

Just got home from the meet. I had a blast. It was great to see the cars and the installs and get to meet you all in person.
Had a great time on the trip there and back as well, nothing like good company to make the trip seem short.  Thanks Jeff!


----------



## damonryoung

This event was great! Thanks to all of those who were gracious to allow me to demo your car. Thanks to Joey and Bing for allowing us into your world for the day and special thanks to Tom and Lars for rides from and to the airport! Can't wait for the next one!

Oh! The GT-R is epic and owner couldn't be a better guy. 


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## tjswarbrick

Bing and JOey, thanks for hosting this most enjoyable meet. I met a bunch of great guys, heard a couple nice systems, ate some amazing food, and can't wait to see how the 2110 sounds in my little box.
A great way to spend a (slightly cold) afternoon, guys!


----------



## damonryoung

A couple pics from the day...













And a couple teasers of the GT-R... I'll let JOey and Bing fill it all the way in.







I know you guys told me, but what was the password again??


----------



## MrsPapasin

Some pics I randomly snapped (sorry not great quality).














































...and what an awesome turnout for the Toys for Tots event. Yay, there's going to be lots of happy children this Christmas!


----------



## MrsPapasin

with some of the helpers


----------



## [email protected]

Wow, 

I was BLOWN AWAY by the generosity of everyone today! We got a LOT of great gifts for the Toys For Tots program today. 2 and a half big boxes full of toys for kids in need!!

Aside from that, it was really great getting to see some new and old faces, and to put some faces to names. 

Thanks to everyone who braved the cold (and potential rain) to come out today. I can't wait for the next one!!


----------



## papasin

^ Thanks JOey for getting the sponsors as that helped encourage the generosity. Some walked away with some pretty great giveaways (with a few taking home multiple items ). The kids are the big winners though!!

Thanks to you and Bing also for hosting. I had a great time and was glad to meet quite a few folks and start putting faces to names. Also a bonus to match that with screen names too. We should have name tags I think next time.


----------



## [email protected]

papasin said:


> We should have name tags I think next time.


I know, I know... What's funny is, another group I am associated with meets at some industry events and I always make us nametags in holders on lanyards. I didn't think to do that for this until it was too late. Next time I will be on it!!!  

(I will make my excuse that I was more concerned about the T4T than the name tags..  )


----------



## james2266

[email protected] said:


> Wow,
> 
> I was BLOWN AWAY by the generosity of everyone today! We got a LOT of great gifts for the Toys For Tots program today. 2 and a half big boxes full of toys for kids in need!!
> 
> Aside from that, it was really great getting to see some new and old faces, and to put some faces to names.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who braved the cold (and potential rain) to come out today. I can't wait for the next one!!


I can't wait for the next one either I hope that it is the weekend of March 7 personally as I will be down there then. Regardless, I will be paying you a visit. I just have to shake your hand in person to thank you for all the help with the box. It was nice to see some pics of your shop and see some of the guys in the photos even if I don't know who alot of them are. I was able to pick out you (from the vid you made for me) and Bing (website) out of the shots but that was about it. I will be paying JT a visit as well when I am down there too so hopefully between the two locations I will be able to hear 90% of the awesome vehicles in the area. 

Really looking forward to the vacation and really wished I could of been there yesterday as it sounds like it was an awesome showing. Great to see the T4T being a huge hit as well. I have absolutely no sympathy for your guy's weather tho as this morning it is snowing once again and is still far too cold. Its not even nice pretty snow either. Here the damned stuff comes down sideways due to the nasty winds. Maybe I will take a pic so everyone knows what this place is like right now


----------



## Darth SQ

Who the hell is that fat guy in the orange shirt?
I hope you didn't feed him.....jeez.

Damn good turn out gentlemen. :thumbsup:



Ok, my ramblings on yesterday:

Thanks to Bing and Joey for opening their doors and for everything they did to make it fun.
For those of you that left early you missed out on the homemade ice cream that Joey was hoarding from us all.
Thanks rton20s for bringing it........amazingly good. 
I met so many DIYMA members yesterday that I didn't even care that I missed out on some really awesome system auditions.
I wish I could name you all right now but it's safe to say that there were at least 20 members that I met for the first time. 
Bluenote, you were missed. 
JJ your Nissan GTR is off the charts incredible (I am very envious) and for the record, JJ is one of the nicest guys you will ever meet. 
Thanks to the Papasin's for Mrs. P's Christmas cd and Richard's endless supply of soda.
I got another cd from someone that says SIS on it but I forgot who's it was.
I hope it wasn't one of Joey's test cds....oh well if it was, then I scored! 
Thanks to whomever for making them and I will listen to it during the work week.
I did get to audition Richard's (Papasin's) Civic for the 3rd time.
I have a few specific tracks from the Time Warp cd that I use and to be honest, his system gave me chills....I am not kidding.
If you get the chance, take a listen.
Ok, I'm just going to say this in hopes that if he shows up again at on of these NorCal events that he gets the hint.
Eitan, STFU! You're pissing everyone off with your unending blather.
On a scale of 0 to 20, you're at a 52 and we need you to bring it down to a 4......hope that was subtle enough.

Ok, that's about it for now.
I am sure I am missing out on some other "ggod" points so forgive me if I slighted anyone or anybody.
For those of you planning to attend an SIS GTG in the future, make sure to do so because you wont be disappointed. 
Well done everyone and Merry Christmas. :santa:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> endless supply of soda.


Believe this was a collaborative effort. If I am not mistaken, Bing brought two cases himself and someone else also brought some Dr. Pepper...so can't take all the credit. 




PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I did get to audition Richard's (Papasin's) Civic for the 3rd time.
> I have a few specific tracks from the Time Warp cd that I use and to be honest, his system gave me chills....I am not kidding.
> If you get the chance, take a listen.


Must have been the weather you brought down from the Sierras that gave you those chills  . Actually, I think it was your 4th (two years ago's San Jose comp, 2013 Autorama, SiS grand opening, and yesterday), but who's counting. 

Wait until you hear the Smart, and whatever else might lie ahead...


----------



## [email protected]

Bret, I saw myself in the pictures and thought the same thing! That camera must add a bunch of pounds! haha..

The disk with SiS/T4T printed on it was from Jeff/Copter.




PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Who the hell is that fat guy in the orange shirt?
> I hope you didn't feed him.....jeez.
> 
> 
> I got another cd from someone that says SIS on it but I forgot who's it was.
> I hope it wasn't one of Joey's test cds....oh well if it was, then I scored!
> Thanks to whomever for making them and I will listen to it during the work week.


----------



## UNBROKEN

I truly hate missing this but it seems the universe was telling me to stay home for a reason. I went to pull out this morning in the truck I was gonna pull my Ram up there with and had no gears at all...no forward, reverse...nothing.


----------



## james2266

UNBROKEN said:


> I truly hate missing this but it seems the universe was telling me to stay home for a reason. I went to pull out this morning in the truck I was gonna pull my Ram up there with and had no gears at all...no forward, reverse...nothing.


That sucks. Hope it isn't something major.


----------



## cvjoint

Great meet, complete with Bing's creations, home audio demos, 808s, and OGs! 

There was almost too much going on, like going to Disneyland and never getting in line for anything because you can't make a choice. This has nothing to do with missing the pork shoulder.


----------



## Darth SQ

UNBROKEN said:


> I truly hate missing this but it seems the universe was telling me to stay home for a reason. I went to pull out this morning in the truck I was gonna pull my Ram up there with and had no gears at all...no forward, reverse...nothing.


Damn....what truck? yr/mk/mdl?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

cvjoint said:


> Great meet, complete with Bing's creations, home audio demos, 808s, and OGs!
> 
> There was almost too much going on, like going to Disneyland and never getting in line for anything because you can't make a choice. This has nothing to do with missing the pork shoulder.


S&*t, I forgot Shinjohn's pork shoulder. :thumbsup:
And the great raffle prizes presented were top notch.
I have enough new shirts now to start a classified thread. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I have enough new shirts now to start a classified thread.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I think Golden Ear's classified thread might be more interesting. :laugh:


----------



## papasin

cvjoint said:


> Great meet, complete with Bing's creations, home audio demos, 808s, and OGs!
> 
> There was almost too much going on, like going to Disneyland and never getting in line for anything because you can't make a choice. This has nothing to do with missing the pork shoulder.


I'll have to take a listen to your S2000 next time. The Mrs would like to also.


----------



## UNBROKEN

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Damn....what truck? yr/mk/mdl?


A 2010 Chevy/DMax.

I'm not worried about it...it's a company truck so it doesn't cost me a dime.


----------



## rton20s

My sentiments very much echo PPI-ART COLLECTOR's. What an awesome day! Thank you to everyone who contributed food, time, demo CDs and especially the toys! And a huge thanks to all of the vendors who donated products for the give away. And it really can't be said enough how awesome the SiS guys are for playing host and ALWAYS going above and beyond what any if us expects. 

I finally made the time to check out Papasin's car. Very nice to listen to, for sure. And it was an absolute kick to experience the C12XLs again. The deadening in Richard's car certainly has to help tremendously, but just feeling how effortlessly those things can reach down low is unreal. And no, Richard, you are not going to convince me to buy one, or build a set of kicks! 

The GTR... Wow. That thing is flat out amazing. And as was mentioned, JJ (the owner) is one of the nicest guys you can ever hope to meet. I don't think that car got a 5 minute break from demoing all day, and that install is beyond top notch. I was really hoping to see a demonstration of the 808 horsepower, but it just wasn't in the cards for yesterday. 

And lastly a very big personal thank you to Joey! We've all seen how both Bing and Joey go out of their way to help our community, but he went out of his way after the meet had wound down. He spent several hours building templates for the enclosure trim panels in my car! This was a gigantic help for me and I owe those guys a big debt of gratitude! It was also really awesome to see how efficiently Joey can work and how well they have the shop set up. 

Needless to say, I can't wait for the next meet. With the help Joey gave me, I have every intention of having an actual working system to demo by then! 

P.S. For those that didn't make it, or didn't see the home theater demo, you've got to check out Engage Unity | Bringing the senses together. This is going to be a very cool option for those looking for a super clean, simple to set up home theater in a box solution. Thanks Todd for the demos!


----------



## Darth SQ

UNBROKEN said:


> A 2010 Chevy/DMax.
> 
> I'm not worried about it...it's a company truck so it doesn't cost me a dime.


That's an Allison automatic transmission and uncommon for them to fail.
At least it's not going to be a problem for your wallet. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## UNBROKEN

I help run a high performance diesel website...I'm pretty well versed in all things diesel. The Allison is ok for a stock truck but they fail left and right with any power added to them. It's one of the worst diesel transmissions there is for high power trucks.


----------



## BigRed

Nice to see this kind of effort pushing the car audio and sq community forward. Looks like you guys had a great time and an awesome turnout. Toys for Tots is a great cause.

Big thumbs up!!


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan

The demo I got in Papasin's car was nutty. I didn't think that 8's could blend almost seamlessly with those little 3" drivers with the miniature ribbons. I was shocked.
And those subs dig down LOW. Best part was that even when he was doing back to back demos in the car, you heard almost nothing outside. It was awesome.

Getting to ride over in Copter's Camaro was awesome. It sounded nice and tight audio wise and it had plenty of power and was incredibly comfortable to sit in as well on the drive over and back. A big thank you again Jeff for going out of his way to pick me up. I had a blast at the meet and you were great company.

I had a great time over all and the full boxes of toys for the kids was great to see.
Most everyone was really mellow and nice to talk with. Lots of car people too, which was awesome. 
Joey and Bing were both excellent hosts and the rest of the members that showed up were great to meet and talk to as well.
You all made it an experience that I was both glad and lucky to be part of so,
Thank You all.

- Mario


----------



## papasin

ECLIPSEsqfan said:


> The demo I got in Papasin's car was nutty. I didn't think that 8's could blend almost seamlessly with those little 3" drivers with the miniature ribbons. I was shocked.
> And those subs dig down LOW. Best part was that even when he was doing back to back demos in the car, you heard almost nothing outside. It was awesome.


1993 Celica GT for me as my first new car...would have gone All Trac had it not been for other family members who couldn't drive stick. Went with the SI when I wanted a car to be able to easily put car seats in the back, and the audio platform turned out not too bad it sounds like. Glad you liked it. 

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL is doing a great job on the CLD testing. Maybe he can comment on his experience so far and similarly what he thought of my car in that department. But IME, to get it "that quiet", the CLD is just a part of the equation. I have 1/4" of CCF, then another 1/8" of MLV on top of about 25-75% CLD...and I did that to almost every panel.


----------



## cvjoint

papasin said:


> I'll have to take a listen to your S2000 next time. The Mrs would like to also.


Sure thing. Guaranteed to be the same for another 6 months. But then, month 7 it will be gone. Surely we'll meet at Bing's by then. 

Loved the sub+midbass. Perfected, if only I could get something like that under my planars in the S2000.


----------



## rton20s

I almost forgot George's car. I didn't demo it down in SoCal, but did have a short demo session there. I must say, if there was an award for "oddball install," it would certainly go to his S2000. The combination of planars and lats in the car seems pretty unique. I don't know that I'd want to drive every day with those pillars, but I am certainly glad I got to experience it! 

George, have you ever been pulled over with that lat setup? A video of a cops reaction to you popping the trunk would be priceless.


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan

papasin said:


> 1993 Celica GT for me as my first new car...would have gone All Trac had it not been for other family members who couldn't drive stick. Went with the SI when I wanted a car to be able to easily put car seats in the back, and the audio platform turned out not too bad it sounds like. Glad you liked it.
> 
> TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL is doing a great job on the CLD testing. Maybe he can comment on his experience so far and similarly what he thought of my car in that department. But IME, to get it "that quiet", the CLD is just a part of the equation. I have 1/4" of CCF, then another 1/8" of MLV on top of about 25-75% CLD...and I did that to almost every panel.


I really did enjoy it! The Celica is definitely not the most child friendly vehicle due to being only 2 door with almost no room in the rear. Small passenger compartment, even if it is a hatchback. My lovely lady is usually the one driving the AllTrac and she loves it and is good about keeping me informed if something is not right, so I guess it can stay a while. 

I am still slowly gathering supplies to get everything treated. After I finish the repairs on the car, I will start again.
So far, I have the CLD and ensolite with future plans for MLV to finish things off. Seriously though, your car was an inspiration. Thank you for sharing your car and your time.
- Mario


----------



## copter

Huge thanks to Bing and JOey for hosting. Had a great time yesterday and it was nice to meet some of you. For those who got or didn't get the SiS/T4T CD and want FLAC: https://app.box.com/s/ush1c78egxvgyg48am0u, https://app.box.com/s/de8jd015x71rb2lr56yf & I'll ask Neil_J about posting his.

Thanks to papasin for the listen and I hope the Mrs enjoyed the Camaro and another BIG thanks to Golden Ear for taking one for the team :laugh:. Is your new friend still talking??

And finally to Mario.. Nice to meet you and happy haul you down/back. Hope my driving didn't scare ya'


----------



## simplicityinsound

that was one of the best events related to car audio i have ever experienced.

for those of us up here in norcal, just remember this, if we had a meet at simplicity in sound one year ago, it would have been a bunch of us milling around my driveway looking at some fake floor builds  but thanks to Joey, we can now chill in a big shop looking at a build like the GT-R...

I want you to realize just how much we all are up here, that someone like Joey was able to take the plunge and move out here and be part of our norcal community. I am super thankful despite his daily verbal and physical abuse of me  sniffle sniffle lol jk

Truth be told, being that the weather was as cold as it was, i wasnt counting on too many people coming, 15-20 was my estimate, i would say over the entire day, at least 40 or 50 people showed up...including some OGs that i havent seen in a while like George, Jody and Leon...

the overall atmosphere was really awesome and it seemed i can walk to any corner of the shop and there would be a great bunch of peeps having a conversation  

It is also the first time that we had a "debut" kind of thing going...and having J J here all the way from Vancouver was spectacular...i echo all the sentiments about him being one of the nicest guys i have ever met. 

my only regret was not being able to demo more cars this time as i think i was stepping in and out of the GT-R the whole time...oh and I forgot to scoop a bunch of shinjohn's bbq into a ziplock bag to take home ...oh and by the time i realize what had happened, Dustin Ice cream was all gone, gone gone, whoa whoa wo....

We definitely should do this more often, really the only "work" was cleaning the shop on friday...id really love to do a follow on event after the meet, maybe some mini golf, bowling or go shooting.


----------



## rton20s

Sorry the ice cream went so quick! I should have known to go ahead and bring a half gallon if each. I let Joey know that I'll be up in Berkeley on he 16th for some training for work, and I'll try and drop by a couple quarts for the two of you. It is the least I could do after yesterday. 

(And don't forget, you still have the key to where 6 more quarts are stored!)


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan

copter said:


> And finally to Mario.. Nice to meet you and happy haul you down/back. Hope my driving didn't scare ya'


Definitely not. I enjoyed every minute! 

To Bing and Joey:
Maybe we can try to plan something out to make an SIS GTG a regular occurrence? Mini-meet every 3-4 months or so and 1 big one once a year?


----------



## papasin

ECLIPSEsqfan said:


> To Bing and Joey:
> Maybe we can try to plan something out to make an SIS GTG a regular occurrence? Mini-meet every 3-4 months or so and 1 big one once a year?


I was going to suggest SiS hosting a MECA SQ show for the 2014 season, but it looks like Kimo, Bing, and JOey are already on top of that!


----------



## cvjoint

rton20s said:


> I almost forgot George's car. I didn't demo it down in SoCal, but did have a short demo session there. I must say, if there was an award for "oddball install," it would certainly go to his S2000. The combination of planars and lats in the car seems pretty unique. I don't know that I'd want to drive every day with those pillars, but I am certainly glad I got to experience it!
> 
> George, have you ever been pulled over with that lat setup? A video of a cops reaction to you popping the trunk would be priceless.


Didn't have a cop talk about the pillars yet. My first set of Neo8 did get the attention. I sliced the Accord door card and stuck the Neo8 in there, pressure fitted! Cop looked in, then stood back in shock "What is that!?" haha

We all have line we won't cross. I had Neo 10s in the a-pillars and then decided that was too much. Neo 8 I can handle!


----------



## copter

MrsPapasin said:


> The complete list of artists that Mr. Papasin eluded to on my Christmas CD is Sara Bareilles, Straight No Chaser, 80 Dee, William Beckett, Mary J. Blige, Elizabeth Chan, Lincoln Brewster, Mannheim Steamroller, Pentatonix, Andrea Bocelli with Katherine Jenkins, Ariana Grande, Dave Koz and Kelly Sweet, Andrea Centazzo and World Ensembles, The Piano Guys, Jim Brickman, Matt Morris, Chris Botti, Ashanti, and a couple of tracks by Beat Dominator from A Very Bass Christmas (just for pure fun). It may be plus or minus one or two songs depending if they all actually fit on a single CD.
> 
> I’m glad the Mr. so far likes my compilation. Hope some of you will too.


Any chance you could post a track list?


----------



## Hoptologist

What does the setup in the GTR consist of? I tried searching for it but it was a lazy search ;o


----------



## papasin

copter said:


> Any chance you could post a track list?


----------



## copter

thanks! Now off to Amazon.


----------



## [email protected]

ECLIPSEsqfan said:


> Definitely not. I enjoyed every minute!
> 
> To Bing and Joey:
> Maybe we can try to plan something out to make an SIS GTG a regular occurrence? Mini-meet every 3-4 months or so and 1 big one once a year?


I'm down with that. I think there was talk of a March event? I am not sure what the difference between a mini-meet and big one would be? It seems like whoever would and could come, would be there. Is the big one where Shinjohn brings TWO tins of meat, and Dustin brings GALLONS of ice cream? lol....


----------



## Justin Zazzi

To the people who asked about the songs on my demo cds, I promised I would forget which songs you were asking about and also who you were. I aim to please, so if you're still interested, send me a note to help me remember!

Good fun seeing lots of you there, and thank you for all the fun.


----------



## Darth SQ

simplicityinsound said:


> We definitely should do this more often, really the only "work" was cleaning the shop on friday...id really love to do a follow on event after the meet, maybe some mini golf, bowling or go shooting.


Wait did I just read shooting?
Being from Arizona and bringing almost everything that I can legally own in Cali with me when I moved here, that just got my full and undivided attention. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## chefhow

Jazzi, can you post a track list like Richard did?


----------



## Justin Zazzi

Sure. I have two discs; one is more vocals and one is more instruments. Here are the artists and songs to the best of my knowledge, though they might not be perfect.

Vocals CD:

Christy Baron - Ain't No Sunshine
Rob Wasserman & Jennifer Warnes - Ballad Of The Runaway Horse
Flying Pickets - Do It
B_ella - Did I
Allan Taylor - The Morning Lies Heavy
Florence And The Machine - Shake It Out (Acoustic)
Michael Ruff - Wishing Well
Jeannie Bryson - Fever
Livingston Taylor - Grandma´s Hands
Junior Wells - Use Me
Livingston Taylor - Isn't She Lovely
Dee Dee Bridgewater - Killing Me Softly
Ayo - Down On My Knees
David Rhodes - Reality Slips
Sarah Mc. Laughlin - In The Arms Of An Angel
Michael Ruff - I Will Find You There (Jam)

Instruments CD:

Apocalyptica - Nothing Else Matters
Blue Man Group - Tv Song
Blue Man Group - Rods And Cones
Escala - Sarabande
Henry Mancini - Pink Panther
Sergio Mendes & Brasil 66 - For What It's Worth
George Benson - The Ghetto
Mighty Mo Rodgers - The Boy Who Stole The Blues
Monty Alexander Trio - Nite Mist Blues
Carl Orff - Fortune Empress Of The World
Harry James - Blues Stay Away From Me
Lincoln Mayorga - Camarillo
McCoy Tyner & Joe Henderson - Ask Me Now
The Connecticut Early Music Festival Ensemble - Flute Concerto in D, Vivaldi
Chesky Records Guide to Critical Listening - Dynamic Drum Test
Seal - Kiss From A Rose (Album Version)
Sublime - Badfish
Rebecca Pidgeon - Spanish Harlem


----------



## Hoptologist

Surely someone knows what the GT-R setup consists of...


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

papasin said:


> 1993 Celica GT for me as my first new car...would have gone All Trac had it not been for other family members who couldn't drive stick. Went with the SI when I wanted a car to be able to easily put car seats in the back, and the audio platform turned out not too bad it sounds like. Glad you liked it.
> 
> TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL is doing a great job on the CLD testing. Maybe he can comment on his experience so far and similarly what he thought of my car in that department. But IME, to get it "that quiet", the CLD is just a part of the equation. I have 1/4" of CCF, then another 1/8" of MLV on top of about 25-75% CLD...and I did that to almost every panel.


^Thanks Richard. Coming from a civic, I can tell you that Richards civic is flat out amazing in terms of deadening treatments. Its exactly what the plans for my wifes civic were before it was taken out of the equation. Think about this for a second, how many cars have you been in with 8"s in the kicks and 12"s playing full tilt, and the mirrors were not only useable, but barely had a hint of vibration? I actually purposely went into his car hoping to find some rattle or vibration, simply because I had overheard him telling someone else that every panel was treated, and I honestly couldn't find a rattle anywhere. In a civic, that is flat out incredible.


I don't want to sound like a broken record, but everyone else has already said it. It was a great meet, with lots of great people.


----------



## Justin Zazzi

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL It was nice matching a face to your screenname finally! Thank you again for all your hard work on your project 

And I have to agree, Richard's Civic is really quiet, and quite fun to drive.


----------



## teldzc1

Hoptologist said:


> Surely someone knows what the GT-R setup consists of...


All Mosconi / Gladen. I'll say in this case, the components don't even matter. The install is over the top. Way over...


----------



## rton20s

Again, I'll echo TooStubborn's comments about Papasin's car. Papasin knew one of the main reasons for listening to his car was for the C12XLs, so I think he made sure I listened to several tracks that didn't make much use of them first. It sounded great and I was pretty impressed. When he finally played a couple tracks with really deep bass (sub 30 Hz), I know I had to be grinning from ear to ear. So much bass, but absolutely no loss of clarity. 

When he was demoing those tracks, I made a comment to him about the fact that the side mirrors weren't vibrating *at all*. Too which, he placed his finger at the top of the rear view mirror and said, "If you put your finger up here,you can feel a little vibration."  This was a huge departure from my yet to be deadened xB. Definitely a sound deadening goal to shoot for.


----------



## rton20s

Hoptologist said:


> Surely someone knows what the GT-R setup consists of...


If I am not mistaken, the front components are Gladen Aerospace 165.3 and the subs are Gladen Zero 10 Pros. Mosconi Zero amps, but I do not recall which models.


----------



## [email protected]

Hoptologist said:


> Surely someone knows what the GT-R setup consists of...


I think people got it right that commented... There will be a build log up shortly...


----------



## Lunchbox12

Ok, kids are fed and bathed! Now I have a chance to write!

How often is it that we put our wholehearted trust into people we have never met? Some of us would never allow it to happen, I can understand that. For me I suppose that seeing the work that SIS has done and reading the feedback and checking out the build logs helped me trust these guys more than I normally would. 
Bestowing trust is even harder when it involves something you cherish, albeit a material thing such as a car...it's still very personal and still something we do love and protect. 

Growing up, I pretty much only dreamed of owning a cool car with a killer system. I tried my best to 'mod' my mom's VW (and later Audi) But generally, those really cool show cars were always on the other side of the velvet rope for me. 
As luck would have it, with the help of a very fulfilling career, I eventually was able to purchase my dream car last year and of course I wanted to have the very best audio system I could put into it.

God bless SIS. 

The GTR is probably not the first choice for an SQ based build. It has a lot of physical constraints and drawbacks. It is an inherently noisy car. Most GTR owners would shudder at adding any unnecessary weight to this performance ride. In fact, of the very few GTRs that have gone through an audio build, I don't think any have gone through the lengths of even replacing the stock CD head unit.

Screw it! This one was gonna be different. 

As I was flying into San Jose to meet with JOey and Bing for the first time, I wasn't sure what to expect. I've spoken and texted with Bing and JOey countless times, but my flight was delayed by about 3hours and it was nearly midnight. Not all the Canadian chocolate in my hand carry could pacify these guys from keeping them up this late I thought. 

I was nervous to see the car. I saw some prelim build pics and helped give my 2 cents here and there throughout the build, but I was still nervous to see it all up close, and more importantly HEAR how it sounded. 

Once outside the airport, through the rain, I spotted the white Kia space shuttle with Bing at the helm. JOey helped me move the numerous Hello Kitty cushions aside so as not to bring harm to any animals in the making of this epic tale. We drove to the shop. 

I tried to soak in as much as I could of the surroundings before I saw my ride. It was a blur of rain, Hello Kitty (was I still in Vancouver?), and trophies up until I got into the main shop area. 

Finally there it was. 
JOey and Bing walked me through all the details and showed me what they had done. I was able to scrutinize every detail and inspected everything. 

Amazing. 
I actually had tears in my eyes. I've been through some negative experience with other cars and other builds in the past that had me crying for other reasons. I really couldn't believe the level of detail and attention that these guys delivered to this build. They were happy that I was able to point out details that many may have glazed over. I reminded them how much I love car audio and how passionate I am about these builds. Our pre-build and intra-build consultations were completely worth it. Everything that was discussed was delivered 100%. 

The audition was the absolute confirmation. The system definitely looked the part, in listening to the vehicle l was completely sure that I had made the best decision in placing my trust in JOey and Bing. 

It was definitely more than I had wished for. 
It was also nearly 2am. 

The next day saw the event for the Toys for Tots charity and the SQ car meet /BBQ. 
What a great event! Not only were we able to meet with enthusiasts generous enough to share their awesome rides, we were also able to donate gifts and money to a charity that is very meaningful to me. I recall having gifts charitably given to my mom, sister, and myself during hard times we had to endure many years ago. Don't let anyone ever fool you into thinking that those gifts don't make a difference, because they do. 

Mostly i felt very lucky that day, not just for the GTR but equally because I was able to meet fantastic people who all share the love of caraudio. 

Thank you Bing, thank you JOey, thank you Lars, you guys gave a great company that I am privileged to now be a customer of. 
Thank you for the wonderful sponsors who gave generous gifts and were able to show us new products that we get to see even before the CES! (Spoiler: Focal Flax Sandwich speakers that will literally make you **** when you hear them).
Thanks to all the enthusiasts who I've seen in these forums but now have had the privilege to meet face to face! Bret, Damon, mr & mrs Papasin, too many ppl to mention! I really enjoyed your rides, I hope you liked the GTR too!

I really look forward to planning to attend the next big meet. 20 hr drive in the GTR with this system will be cake.


----------



## rton20s

Excellent post JJ. Thank you for sharing your experience with Bing and Joey and your car with the rest of us. Your car was one of the many reasons I made the drive up for the get together. 

And thanks for the reminder about the tag line for the new flax components! Still got a chuckle from that one.


----------



## Lunchbox12

Equipment list for GTR:
Pioneer P99RS
Mosconi 6to8
Mosconi Zero Four and (2)Zero Three amps
Gladen Aerospace 3Way
Gladen Zero Pro 10" subs (x2)
Stinger batt and power supply
Focal tiles and xxxl deadening material
Compustar Drone alarm
CarKit side mirror modules, bypass kit and front/rear video cams
A **** ton of techflexed wiring and interconnect. 
(2) Apple iPad Airs


----------



## Lunchbox12

rton20s said:


> Excellent post JJ. Thank you for sharing your experience with Bing and Joey and your car with the rest of us. Your car was one of the many reasons I made the drive up for the get together.
> 
> And thanks for the reminder about the tag line for the new flax components! Still got a chuckle from that one.


100% bro! Wasn't it a great time?! Maybe we can motivate each other to make it to an SIS show this year, we both have to drive a decent distance! I'm down if you are!


----------



## SouthSyde

pickup1 said:


> Yes,nothing nice like this in Dallas!


We have BIG meets every year. Last year we had over 45 cars...


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan

Awesome post JJ. 

- Mario


----------



## SouthSyde

Great job Bing and Joey!!!


----------



## Lunchbox12

ECLIPSEsqfan said:


> Awesome post JJ.
> 
> - Mario


Thx bro!!! Wish there was more time to see all the rides and meet all the fine folks. That ice cream at the end tho...damn!


----------



## Hoptologist

As others have said, great post JJ, very compelling 

I've very unfamiliar with the Gladen drivers and look forward to hopefully reading more about them in the future, and of course I can't wait for the build log! Hope to one day listen to your car!


----------



## Lunchbox12

Hoptologist said:


> As others have said, great post JJ, very compelling
> 
> I've very unfamiliar with the Gladen drivers and look forward to hopefully reading more about them in the future, and of course I can't wait for the build log! Hope to one day listen to your car!


One of the best parts of being a car audio nut is checking out other rides and listening to great systems! I'd love to meet up someday and of course you may have a listen. I hope you're on the west coast! 

As for Gladen, when Bing and I were speaking about what components and drivers to use in the install, I got excited immediately when he mentioned Gladen. I have seen and heard Gladen products in the Euro and Asia car audio scene and have been impressed. I liked the fact that it was different from all the stuff I was used to seeing and hearing so far. When you see the build log you will realize that this GTR has blazed a few trails that make it unique to other GTRs, in the same way I feel that the Gladen speakers are new to the N American market, it was kind of cool that these speakers are blazing a new trail in our land as well. I believe it was a decent pairing. Once I sat and listened to the car...wow. The mid bass on this set in particular has such amazing extension. Also I found the highs to be very smooth and lacking in fatigue. I'm terrible at describing what I hear when evaluating Sound systems but I can tell you it does sound phenomenal and I couldn't be happier


----------



## Hoptologist

Lunchbox12 said:


> One of the best parts of being a car audio nut is checking out other rides and listening to great systems! I'd love to meet up someday and of course you may have a listen. I hope you're on the west coast!
> 
> I liked the fact that it was different from all the stuff I was used to seeing and hearing so far. When you see the build log you will realize that this GTR has blazed a few trails that make it unique to other GTRs, in the same way I feel that the Gladen speakers are new to the N American market, it was kind of cool that these speakers are blazing a new trail in our land as well. I believe it was a decent pairing. Once I sat and listened to the car...wow. The mid bass on this set in particular has such amazing extension. Also I found the highs to be very smooth and lacking in fatigue. I'm terrible at describing what I hear when evaluating Sound systems but I can tell you it does sound phenomenal and I couldn't be happier


I'm indeed on the west coast, smack dab in the middle of California hehe. 

I think it is very cool you went the route of Gladen, both because they are new to the market here, and more importantly, because they seem to be fantastic. I just checked them out and I like that the midrange is on the small side, 3.3" width total it looks like ...they would definitely be easier to incorporate into my pillars than the Arc Black 4.0 hehe hmmmm. The response charts look great too for what it's worth, very smooth... and as you said about the sound, smooth and non-fatiguing, that's exactly how I like it


----------



## james2266

Lunchbox12 said:


> 100% bro! Wasn't it a great time?! Maybe we can motivate each other to make it to an SIS show this year, we both have to drive a decent distance! I'm down if you are!


I had no idea that new Gladen build everyone has been drooling over was a Canadian vehicle and not that far from me either. Ever make it out to Calgary? I, personally, would love to hear some Gladen love Maybe we'll meet up in SiS in March? My drive will be in excess of 5000 kms round trip. It would be awesome to see someone else as passionate about this do something similar too. Anyways, I look forward to reading the build log when it goes up.


----------



## Darth SQ

Lunchbox12 said:


> Ok, kids are fed and bathed! Now I have a chance to write!
> 
> How often is it that we put our wholehearted trust into people we have never met? Some of us would never allow it to happen, I can understand that. For me I suppose that seeing the work that SIS has done and reading the feedback and checking out the build logs helped me trust these guys more than I normally would.
> Bestowing trust is even harder when it involves something you cherish, albeit a material thing such as a car...it's still very personal and still something we do love and protect.
> 
> Growing up, I pretty much only dreamed of owning a cool car with a killer system. I tried my best to 'mod' my mom's VW (and later Audi) But generally, those really cool show cars were always on the other side of the velvet rope for me.
> As luck would have it, with the help of a very fulfilling career, I eventually was able to purchase my dream car last year and of course I wanted to have the very best audio system I could put into it.
> 
> God bless SIS.
> 
> The GTR is probably not the first choice for an SQ based build. It has a lot of physical constraints and drawbacks. It is an inherently noisy car. Most GTR owners would shudder at adding any unnecessary weight to this performance ride. In fact, of the very few GTRs that have gone through an audio build, I don't think any have gone through the lengths of even replacing the stock CD head unit.
> 
> Screw it! This one was gonna be different.
> 
> As I was flying into San Jose to meet with JOey and Bing for the first time, I wasn't sure what to expect. I've spoken and texted with Bing and JOey countless times, but my flight was delayed by about 3hours and it was nearly midnight. Not all the Canadian chocolate in my hand carry could pacify these guys from keeping them up this late I thought.
> 
> I was nervous to see the car. I saw some prelim build pics and helped give my 2 cents here and there throughout the build, but I was still nervous to see it all up close, and more importantly HEAR how it sounded.
> 
> Once outside the airport, through the rain, I spotted the white Kia space shuttle with Bing at the helm. JOey helped me move the numerous Hello Kitty cushions aside so as not to bring harm to any animals in the making of this epic tale. We drove to the shop.
> 
> I tried to soak in as much as I could of the surroundings before I saw my ride. It was a blur of rain, Hello Kitty (was I still in Vancouver?), and trophies up until I got into the main shop area.
> 
> Finally there it was.
> JOey and Bing walked me through all the details and showed me what they had done. I was able to scrutinize every detail and inspected everything.
> 
> Amazing.
> I actually had tears in my eyes. I've been through some negative experience with other cars and other builds in the past that had me crying for other reasons. I really couldn't believe the level of detail and attention that these guys delivered to this build. They were happy that I was able to point out details that many may have glazed over. I reminded them how much I love car audio and how passionate I am about these builds. Our pre-build and intra-build consultations were completely worth it. Everything that was discussed was delivered 100%.
> 
> The audition was the absolute confirmation. The system definitely looked the part, in listening to the vehicle l was completely sure that I had made the best decision in placing my trust in JOey and Bing.
> 
> It was definitely more than I had wished for.
> It was also nearly 2am.
> 
> The next day saw the event for the Toys for Tots charity and the SQ car meet /BBQ.
> What a great event! Not only were we able to meet with enthusiasts generous enough to share their awesome rides, we were also able to donate gifts and money to a charity that is very meaningful to me. I recall having gifts charitably given to my mom, sister, and myself during hard times we had to endure many years ago. Don't let anyone ever fool you into thinking that those gifts don't make a difference, because they do.
> 
> Mostly i felt very lucky that day, not just for the GTR but equally because I was able to meet fantastic people who all share the love of caraudio.
> 
> Thank you Bing, thank you JOey, thank you Lars, you guys gave a great company that I am privileged to now be a customer of.
> Thank you for the wonderful sponsors who gave generous gifts and were able to show us new products that we get to see even before the CES! (Spoiler: Focal Flax Sandwich speakers that will literally make you **** when you hear them).
> Thanks to all the enthusiasts who I've seen in these forums but now have had the privilege to meet face to face! Bret, Damon, mr & mrs Papasin, too many ppl to mention! I really enjoyed your rides, I hope you liked the GTR too!
> 
> I really look forward to planning to attend the next big meet. 20 hr drive in the GTR with this system will be cake.


J.J., when Bing/Joey get around to the GTR's build log, I will be sure to copy and paste this post of yours over in it so you don't have to type up a new one. 

Merry Christmas!


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## tjswarbrick

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> ^Thanks Richard. Coming from a civic, I can tell you that Richards civic is flat out amazing in terms of deadening treatments. Its exactly what the plans for my wifes civic were before it was taken out of the equation. Think about this for a second, how many cars have you been in with 8"s in the kicks and 12"s playing full tilt, and the mirrors were not only useable, but barely had a hint of vibration? I actually purposely went into his car hoping to find some rattle or vibration, simply because I had overheard him telling someone else that every panel was treated, and I honestly couldn't find a rattle anywhere. In a civic, that is flat out incredible.
> 
> 
> I don't want to sound like a broken record, but everyone else has already said it. It was a great meet, with lots of great people.


It was an awesome meet! I spent so much time talking and admiring that I didn't get to demo many systems at all - I promise to do better next time.

As such, I didn't get to hear the Civic - except from the outside. I'm sure it was awesome and am kicking myself for not trying. Anyway, I know it was deadened and from all I've heard dead quiet on the inside. I don't want to take anything away from the awesomeness of the install - but a couple times I thought I heard a rattle or vibration coming from the trunk area. May have just been the license plate - who knows. Just thought he might want to look into it - and I know you're kind of an expert at that stuff.

Great to meet you guys - I'm looking forward to March when we do it again. (And I'll make sure all the wires in my own install are hooked up tight.)


----------



## Lunchbox12

james2266 said:


> I had no idea that new Gladen build everyone has been drooling over was a Canadian vehicle and not that far from me either. Ever make it out to Calgary? I, personally, would love to hear some Gladen love Maybe we'll meet up in SiS in March? My drive will be in excess of 5000 kms round trip. It would be awesome to see someone else as passionate about this do something similar too. Anyways, I look forward to reading the build log when it goes up.


Hey James, next time you're in Vancouver hit me up!
But for sure we should do an SIS pilgrimage. I'm tying it in to an annual event/Vegas retreat.


----------



## Lunchbox12

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> J.J., when Bing/Joey get around to the GTR's build log, I will be sure to copy and paste this post of yours over in it so you don't have to type up a new one.
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Thanks Bret!!!! You rock!


----------



## james2266

Lunchbox12 said:


> Hey James, next time you're in Vancouver hit me up!
> But for sure we should do an SIS pilgrimage. I'm tying it in to an annual event/Vegas retreat.


Sounds good. If you are ever in Calgary the same invitation is there too. I don't think I will be in Van anytime soon tho My March trek will take me down through Spokane and Portland and then south I believe. I will definitely be stopping by to see Bing and Joey when we are in the Oakland area. I actually think they are very close to where we will spend a couple nights at a relative of my wife's - that is once we hear from them in the coming days to firm things up. I don't know if there will be a get together there then or not. Looks like JT is planning something alot bigger for me likely for March 8th. I think it will be announced fairly soon - maybe right after his upcoming get together.


----------



## Lunchbox12

james2266 said:


> Sounds good. If you are ever in Calgary the same invitation is there too. I don't think I will be in Van anytime soon tho My March trek will take me down through Spokane and Portland and then south I believe. I will definitely be stopping by to see Bing and Joey when we are in the Oakland area. I actually think they are very close to where we will spend a couple nights at a relative of my wife's - that is once we hear from them in the coming days to firm things up. I don't know if there will be a get together there then or not. Looks like JT is planning something alot bigger for me likely for March 8th. I think it will be announced fairly soon - maybe right after his upcoming get together.


That's great bud! Very cool that you're having a party, heck just even that you know Justin Timberlake is already a big deal! 

I wish I knew celebs...the closest "A-lister" I know is JOey Knapp.


----------



## Lunchbox12

JUST MESSIN!!!!!


----------



## james2266

Lunchbox12 said:


> JUST MESSIN!!!!!


lol, you're a funny guy. I love that type of humor. We'll have to meet up one day and hopefully not too far off. Maybe we could meet half way in the Okanogan during next fall or something? I would say summer but I will be taking an annoying, time consuming manditory course to keep my job in two years next summer. Yeah, I'm really excited about that one.


----------



## [email protected]

Lunchbox12 said:


> That's great bud! Very cool that you're having a party, heck just even that you know Justin Timberlake is already a big deal!
> 
> I wish I knew celebs...the closest "A-lister" I know is JOey Knapp.


I only make the "list" because I work with a LEGEND!!!!


----------



## damonryoung

[email protected] said:


> I only make the "list" because I work with a LEGEND!!!!



Would that have been an Acura Legend? 


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## simplicityinsound

DRTHJTA said:


> Would that have been an Acura Legend?
> 
> 
> Beware of autocorrect...


did someone say legend?


----------



## Lunchbox12

james2266 said:


> lol, you're a funny guy. I love that type of humor. We'll have to meet up one day and hopefully not too far off. Maybe we could meet half way in the Okanogan during next fall or something? I would say summer but I will be taking an annoying, time consuming manditory course to keep my job in two years next summer. Yeah, I'm really excited about that one.


James! Don't miss Okanagan Thunder...Andre's Car Audio in Kelowna. Dave Oakley does an annual Summer show there. I'll be sure to bring the GTR to that event. Hope to see you there!


----------



## Golden Ear

I had such a great time at this event! It was a pleasure meeting all of you that I met. JJ, the gtr looks amazing, and it couldn't belong to a nicer guy. Thanks for letting me take it for a drive, the power is exhilarating. Thanks to Bing and Joey for hosting. You guys are very generous. I wanted to name everyone that I met but I don't want to leave anyone out so y'all know who you are. I hope another gtg happens soon and I can make it. Thanks to those who listened to my truck and gave me feedback, I greatly appreciate it!


----------



## rton20s

You know, I never did listen to your truck. Oh well, just another reason to visit PG again soon! 

I actually think Chris (Toostubborn2fail) might be over there this weekend ordering his wife's new car.


----------



## Golden Ear

rton20s said:


> You know, I never did listen to your truck. Oh well, just another reason to visit PG again soon!
> 
> I actually think Chris (Toostubborn2fail) might be over there this weekend ordering his wife's new car.


Yeah bro, come out soon. We'll grab some food and check out each others rides. I want to hear that Black 12

Chris, HMU!


----------



## Lunchbox12

Golden Ear said:


> I had such a great time at this event! It was a pleasure meeting all of you that I met. JJ, the gtr looks amazing, and it couldn't belong to a nicer guy. Thanks for letting me take it for a drive, the power is exhilarating. Thanks to Bing and Joey for hosting. You guys are very generous. I wanted to name everyone that I met but I don't want to leave anyone out so y'all know who you are. I hope another gtg happens soon and I can make it. Thanks to those who listened to my truck and gave me feedback, I greatly appreciate it!


Awesome meeting you too! Definitely must do another GTG @ SIS soon!


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Golden Ear said:


> Yeah bro, come out soon. We'll grab some food and check out each others rides. I want to hear that Black 12
> 
> Chris, HMU!


Yep, headed to Monterey on sat. Probably heading over and straight back though at this point. Left work sick today, first time I've had anything other than bronchitis in 10 years. I never even get a fever, usually my temp goes down from normal. I'll update if I'm feeling up to anything.


----------



## rton20s

I think I got whatever you have/had. I was out for 3 days. Doc didn't give me a diagnosis, just prescribed azithromycin. Thanks.  Just a heads up for anyone else that was at the GTG.


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan

Thankfully without any symptoms of illness here.
I hope you all that feel ill get better soon!

- Mario


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

My problem is always sleep and weather. I never get enough sleep, and at work I'm in and out of the cold air 100+ times a day. I had bronchitis before the meet, which was pretty much cleared up for the meet. I actually left work early a few days before and slept pretty much the whole day. I was good all week, and then yesterday I felt a little weird, and when I woke up this morning it felt like someone dropped a building on me. I literally haven't had anything other than bronchitis for 10 years now, freaking sucks.


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan

Sorry to hear that 
Being sick is never fun. Just do your best to get better man.
My father is like you, never gets sick like almost ever. Then when he finally does.. BAM! and he's down for days.
I guess just be glad that it happens so seldom.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Lol thanks. Yeah, I'm used to bronchitis. Hacking cough, coughing up little bits of blood, that happens almost every year. Its the flu like symptoms I'm not used to. The last time I actually threw up from being sick was 15 years ago. I'm hoping to avoid it this time...

Dustin, how did the zpack work?


----------



## [email protected]

Just curious... How many people remember any white cars being at the GTG Saturday? If you remember one, what kind was it?


----------



## rton20s

And this does not include the my xB or Lars' Genesis, I assume.


----------



## [email protected]

rton20s said:


> And this does not include the my xB or Lars' Genesis, I assume.


I think those 2 would be exempt from this survey....


----------



## Justin Zazzi

An FRS, Genesis, Odyssey, the xB, and something else in your garage parked next to the M3.


----------



## damonryoung

Jazzi said:


> and something else in your garage parked next to the M3.



The IS-f... If I remember correctly there was an awesome box in the trunk JOey took a picture with... Maybe JJ took it?


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## [email protected]

Jazzi said:


> An FRS, Genesis, Odyssey, the xB, and something else in your garage parked next to the M3.


Hmm. ok. So, no other white cars I guess....


----------



## damonryoung

[email protected] said:


> Hmm. ok. So, no other white cars I guess....



Are we missing something??


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

There were a few more, I just can't remember. I swear there was a supra there at one point. Two odesseys as well.


----------



## Darth SQ

[email protected] said:


> Hmm. ok. So, no other white cars I guess....


Ok.....what did I do?
Did I drive over a cat or something?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## [email protected]

The Monday following the GTG we had a few items "removed" from our office. I was just following up and some intel I gathered yesterday. It's really neither here nor there at this point, but I thought I would ask just to see...


----------



## papasin

Sorry to hear that, especially after opening your doors. There was a white Accord as well if I am not mistaken. I can check thru the other pics we have if you like.


----------



## james2266

[email protected] said:


> The Monday following the GTG we had a few items "removed" from our office. I was just following up and some intel I gathered yesterday. It's really neither here nor there at this point, but I thought I would ask just to see...


Really? Someone had enough gall to do this to such gracious hosts. Some people just have no character I guess. Unless of course it was just an honest mistake of some sort but not sure what that would be. I really hope you guys didn't get ripped off. Noone deserves that but especially a company that is so helpful to all.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Ugh, few things I hate more than thieves. As soon as I get back home ill look through my pics too.


----------



## BigRed

What exactly is missing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teldzc1

papasin said:


> Sorry to hear that, especially after opening your doors. There was a white Accord as well if I am not mistaken. I can check thru the other pics we have if you like.


I was there with a silver accord coupe. All I left with was the two t-shirts I won in the raffle.

That really sucks that something got jacked. Very uncool.


----------



## papasin

teldzc1 said:


> I was there with a silver accord coupe. All I left with was the two t-shirts I won in the raffle.
> 
> That really sucks that something got jacked. Very uncool.


I remember your silver Accord. There was a white (older model) sedan as well. Other than that, I think all the white vehicles have already been named that I myself remember.


----------



## Darth SQ

[email protected] said:


> The Monday following the GTG we had a few items "removed" from our office. I was just following up and some intel I gathered yesterday. It's really neither here nor there at this point, but I thought I would ask just to see...



Really?
WTF!
Unreal.....
What can we do to help find out who did this and get it all recovered?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Golden Ear

[email protected] said:


> The Monday following the GTG we had a few items "removed" from our office. I was just following up and some intel I gathered yesterday. It's really neither here nor there at this point, but I thought I would ask just to see...


That's really crappy! I thought I saw a white Supra too


----------



## BigRed

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Really?
> WTF!
> Unreal.....
> What can we do to help find out who did this and get it all recovered?
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


did what? whats missing? wire cutters? electronics? I think knowing would help those that were there? I guess I'm not getting the white car marco polo.


----------



## copter

[email protected] said:


> The Monday following the GTG we had a few items "removed" from our office. I was just following up and some intel I gathered yesterday. It's really neither here nor there at this point, but I thought I would ask just to see...


The items were removed Monday or discovered they were missing Monday? 

I think I saw an older white Accord (mid 80's) Asian or Filipino guy kinda short and well fed.


----------



## Darth SQ

copter said:


> The items were removed Monday or discovered they were missing Monday?
> 
> I think I saw an older white Accord (mid 80's) Asian or Filipino guy kinda short and well fed.


BTW Copter, loved your cd. 
I played through both folders and all the tracks.
It's amazing what you "don't" hear on a crappy stock system. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## [email protected]

I don't expect us to recover the things that are gone. I wasn't planning on pursuing this either. I didn't want to waste time, and have lost money and time on this. But, one of our neighbors brought up seeing a white car on Monday, so I thought I would just ask to see...
Nothing for anyone to worry about. yes, it does suck, but, nothing can be done at this point...


----------



## copter

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> BTW Copter, loved your cd.
> I played through both folders and all the tracks.
> It's amazing what you "don't" hear on a crappy stock system.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Darth SQ

This is the only pic I took last Saturday. 
Kinda says it all doesn't it?





Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jtaudioacc

copter said:


> I think I saw an older white Accord (mid 80's) Asian or Filipino guy kinda short and well fed.


Asian or Filipino? LOL


----------



## jtaudioacc

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> This is the only pic I took last Saturday.
> Kinda says it all doesn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


what does that say? the only SQ car there? you're stalking Jazzi? ??? lol


----------



## Darth SQ

jtaudioacc said:


> what does that say? the only SQ car there? you're stalking Jazzi? ??? lol


(shakes head in dismay)
Maybe if you had actually come up you wouldn't have so many questions. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## BigRed

Hey I know that car and that guy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin Zazzi

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Originally Posted by jtaudioacc View Post
> what does that say? the only SQ car there? you're stalking Jazzi? ??? lol
> 
> (shakes head in dismay)
> Maybe if you had actually come up you wouldn't have so many questions.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR



I was there, and I have the same question :surprised:


----------



## Darth SQ

Retracted due to unintended confusion. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## caraudioworld

sorry to hear that SIS =( it really sucks!!! after all your efforts to receive everyone...


----------



## [email protected]

caraudioworld said:


> sorry to hear that SIS =( it really sucks!!! after all your efforts to receive everyone...


Thanks. We didn't let it damper our spirits. I wasn't planning on posting anything about it because I didn't want to put a negative light on the event. But, I thought I should at least follow the one lead so I could say I did the due diligence.


----------



## killahsharksjc

papasin said:


> I remember your silver Accord. There was a white (older model) sedan as well. Other than that, I think all the white vehicles have already been named that I myself remember.



The older Accord sedan (93 white Accord) you seen was my car... =) so count that one out..


----------

